# CanJam SoCal 2017 (April 8-9, 2017)



## third_eye

*After an amazing few years at the Westin South Coast Plaza, CanJam SoCal has "outgrown" it's space and we're now kicking it into higher gear as we move to our new location in the heart of downtown Los Angeles, at the JW Marriott at L.A. Live! The city's premier sports and entertainment complex is right at our doorstep, click here for more information. *
  
*We're very excited to announce CanJam SoCal 2017! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to check in to the thread! *
  
  
*EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam SoCal 2017*
 JW Marriott L.A. LIVE
 900 West Olympic Boulevard
 Los Angeles, CA 90015
 USA
  
_*Saturday, April 8, 2017*_
_10am to 6pm_
  
_*Sunday, April 9, 2017*_
_10am to 6pm_
  
*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - $25
 One Day Pass - $20
  
_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_
  
*Attendee Registration*
 Please click here to purchase passes for the event.
  
*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam SoCal 2017, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org
  
*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can click here to register for CanJam SoCal 2017.
  
*Travel*
Overflowing with luxury resources, the JW Marriott L.A. LIVE places you in the heart of the action in downtown Los Angeles, just moments from the city's top attractions. Relax in style in the spacious hotel rooms, which boast elegant contemporary decor and a wide range of outstanding amenities. Indulge in some of the finest cuisine in downtown Los Angeles at over 20 onsite and L.A. LIVE restaurants, discover tranquility at the hotel's signature spa, or soak up the sun at the magnificent outdoor pool. In addition, our unparalleled location makes it easy to explore the best of Los Angeles; the hotel is within walking distance of L.A. LIVE, Staples Center, and the Los Angeles Convention Center. 
  
*Sports Events* 
 For sports fans, CanJam SoCal is taking place right next to the world famous Staples Center, home of the LA Lakers, Clippers, and Kings. And over the CanJam weekend there are some great games!
  
 Thursday, April 6 - LA Kings vs Calgary Flames
 Friday, April 7 - LA Lakers vs Sacramento Kings
 Saturday, April 8 - LA Kings vs Chicago Blackhawks
 Sunday, April 9 - LA Lakers vs Minnesota Timberwolves
 Monday, April 10 - LA Clippers vs Houston Rockets 
  
*Hotel Discounts* 
We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of $249/night. Please use this link to reserve your rooms. Given the cost of accommodation, the rooms are also available to share and please feel free to post in the thread in case you are looking for room sharing opportunities.
  
*Parking*
Valet parking will be available for $16/day. Additional parking options (for both day and overnight parking) in the area can be found at: http://www.parkwhiz.com/jw-marriott-los-angeles-la-live-parking/?daily=1
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam SoCal 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
  
*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal
 #listenlikeneverbefore


----------



## third_eye




----------



## third_eye

1More
64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
ALO Audio
ampsandsound
Astell&Kern
Atomic Floyd
Audeze
Audioquest
Audio-Technica
Audio Precision
Beyerdynamic
Blue
Bluewave
Brainwavz Audio
Brüel & Kjær
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Cavalli Audio
Chord Electronics
Cleer
Darin Fong Audio
Dekoni Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
FiiO
Final Audio
Focal 
Headamp
Hifiman
HoloAudio USA
ImNano
JDS Labs
JH Audio
Kimber Kable
KitsuneHiFi
LittleLabs
 Modular Ears
MrSpeakers
Noble Audio
Onkyo
OSSIC
Periodic Audio
Pioneer
RBH Sound
RHA
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Smyth Research
Sonoma Acoustics
Sony
STAX Japan
Surf Cables
The Bit
The Source AV
Theoretica Applied Physics
THX
UL
Ultimate Ears
Ultrasone
V-Moda
Wells Audio
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones
  
  
 with many more to come....


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Friday, March 24. As a reminder, CanJam SoCal volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## warrenpchi

As always, Cavalli Audio will there!  And this time around, we should have something completely new!


----------



## thatonenoob

Second* post and heck I'm definitely coming!


----------



## Netforce

CanJam SoCal holds a special place to me, I am so glad to see we are expanding! Questyle will be attending and hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Muinarc

I'll be there!


----------



## AxelCloris

More CanJam you say? Yes please!


----------



## Kamakahah

Canjam time? Oh yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Jalo

I really like the Westin  for the past two to three years.  The Hilton at the LAX was also very good, very convenient from the airport.  Down town LA is usually hard to get to, hard to park, hard to find another good hotel to stay and expensive to stay.  But I will be there.


----------



## Fidelity King

Going to this one for sure. I was thinking of going to CanJam London, but this seems like much more fun.


----------



## AxelCloris

fidelity king said:


> Going to this one for sure. I was thinking of going to CanJam London, but this seems like much more fun.


 
 Why not both?


----------



## miceblue

Heeey that's just a bus ride away from me. I'll be attending!


----------



## Yeskey

Last year was my first Canjam and I had a blast meeting a bunch of cool people and listening to great gear. Looking forward to Canjam 2017


----------



## Cinder

Man, I'm so down. It's a bit of a drive from the Inland Empire, but I wouldn't wanna miss this one!


----------



## buke9

Looking for a flight now : )


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We'll have a BIG showing at this CanJam. Look for us in our private listening room.


----------



## Astrozombie

Finally it's in L.A., I might check this out


----------



## Watagump

Booooooooooooo Hisssssssssssssssssssss, to LA location.


----------



## buke9

Flight is booked and so is the room. Damn can't wait. warrenpchi you said I should bring my wife this time so we will be there .


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Flight is booked and so is the room. Damn can't wait. @warrenpchi you said I should bring my wife this time so we will be there .


 
  
 Brent, you sound like me, get things planned and ready to go.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Brent, you sound like me, get things planned and ready to go.


I guess your going to be at the Noble booth again ?


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I guess your going to be at the Noble booth again ?


 
  
 Cant say just yet, in talks to go to NY with Noble. I haven't been told no, so to me that's a good sign heh.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Cant say just yet, in talks to go to NY with Noble. I haven't been told no, so to me that's a good sign heh.


Almost wanted to go but February in NYC or April in SoCal done deal for me.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Almost wanted to go but February in NYC or April in SoCal done deal for me.


 
  
 Yeah I saw your dilemma post. If the stars align, I will be at both, though being in LA, me no likey.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> Flight is booked and so is the room. Damn can't wait. @warrenpchi you said I should bring my wife this time so we will be there .


 

 Yup!  There is much to see and do here for her outside of the show.  With any luck she might like it enough to make an annual pilgrimage out here.


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Yup!  There is much to see and do here for her outside of the show.  With any luck she might like it enough to make an annual pilgrimage out here.


 
  
 OC > LA, that is all.


----------



## Cinder

watagump said:


> OC > LA, that is all.


 
 I agree, much more parking, wider streets, friendlier people.
  
 Source: lived in both counties for a while.


----------



## AudioMan612

I'll be there!
   
 Quote:


watagump said:


> OC > LA, that is all.


 
  
 Pros and cons.  Orange County is easier when it comes to parking, but there's a lot more to do (and eat!) in LA.  As a bonus, since I would hope most people here are music fans, LA has one of the best music scenes in the world, Orange County on the other hand...let's just say it's usually not difficult to spot an Orange County band, and I don't mean that in a positive way.


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Yup!  There is much to see and do here for her outside of the show.  With any luck she might like it enough to make an annual pilgrimage out here.  :evil:


I'm down with pilgrimage ; ) Going to be in LA for three days then she wants to go to San Diego for two. Will be nice to see you again and to hear Liquid Tungsten again.


----------



## Watagump

audioman612 said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Pros and cons.  Orange County is easier when it comes to parking, but there's a lot more to do (and eat!) in LA.  As a bonus, since I would hope most people here are music fans, LA has one of the best music scenes in the world, Orange County on the other hand...let's just say it's usually not difficult to spot an Orange County band, and I don't mean that in a positive way.


 
  
  
 OC has ME, that's the only thing that matters. Irvine Meadows is closing, lol. Another music venue down the drain.


----------



## Fidelity King

Really hope that there will be a lot of IEms at this show, I feel as though IEM's are one thing that aren't usually brought to shows. I look forward to listening to the new Audeze iSine earphones and some of the Campfire Audio iems. And as a side note I hope that someone here will bring the audio Technica R70x


----------



## AxelCloris

fidelity king said:


> Really hope that there will be a lot of IEms at this show, I feel as though IEM's are one thing that aren't usually brought to shows. I look forward to listening to the new Audeze iSine earphones and some of the Campfire Audio iems. And as a side note I hope that someone here will bring the audio Technica R70x


 

 If the exhibitor list is anything like RMAF's then there will be plenty of IEM manufacturers in attendance. On Saturday I had to stop demoing IEMs for the day because there were so many and my ears became a bit sore by the afternoon. So many IEMs...


----------



## Mediahound

I'm planning on attending. I have a work meeting the week before in Orange County so it works out!


----------



## AudioMan612

watagump said:


> OC has ME, that's the only thing that matters. Irvine Meadows is closing, lol. Another music venue down the drain.


 
  
 Well, I can't argue with that .  I live in Orange County as well.
  
 Yeah, I heard about the closure.  Maybe they'll replace it with another venue.  We do have the Observatory in Santa Ana though, which is a fantastic venue.  LA is chalked full of cool old theaters though, not to mention the Hollywood Bowl.  Echo Park and Hollywood are great places to see smaller shows as well.


----------



## jkross22

LA?  Excellent!  Those of us in Camelot (San Fernando/Conejo Valley) say thanks!


----------



## DarqueKnight

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Father Schu

Damn, the OC was way more convenient then Downtown LA!


----------



## Watagump

father schu said:


> Damn, the OC was way more convenient then Downtown LA!


 
  
 +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Not to mention Ethan told me it would be in the ballroom next year, so he is a big ole liar, now I have no use for my ballroom shoes.


----------



## AxelCloris

"Ball room" shoes you say? Something like this?
  

  
 Well then you're in luck because there's an arena just next door!


----------



## Watagump

Basketball shoes, really?


----------



## Muinarc

You socal guys complaining it's in LA. That's only a 4.5hr drive for me so I'm happy


----------



## Cinder

muinarc said:


> You socal guys complaining it's in LA. That's only a 4.5hr drive for me so I'm happy


 
 I'm happy too, as it's roughly 2.5 from me, but I _hate _traffic.That's why I live where I do. Oh well, hopefully the lineup will make it worth it. ZMF probably gonna be there, so that's already good enough for me.


----------



## miceblue

Happy Halloween from SoCal!


----------



## Muinarc

miceblue said:


> Happy Halloween from SoCal!


 
  
 Spooky.


----------



## Cinder

If any of you are planning on staying in OC or somewhere nearby and are looking for a day to generally just relax, there is an excellent beach in Newport that is rarely ever too crowded.
​ Here's a picture I got from underneath the pier. Find more info about it here.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Noble Audio and Hifi+ Magazine as Show Sponsors of CanJam SoCal 2017!


----------



## third_eye

Here is the first group of exhibitors for CanJam SoCal 2017! There are MANY more still to come and we'll keep the list updated as we move closer to the big event!
  

  
 ALO Audio
 Atomic Floyd
 Audioquest
 Audio-Technica
 Base-Audio
 Brainwavz Audio
 Campfire Audio
 Cavalli Audio
 Chord Electronics
 Comply
 Darin Fong Audio
 Effect Audio
 Empire Ears
 FiiO
 Final Audio
 Focal 
 Headamp
 Hifiman
 Jays
 Mitchell & Johnson
 Modular Ears
 Noble Audio
 Periodic Audio
 RHA
 Schiit Audio
 Smyth Research
 Sonoma Acoustics
 The Bit
 Woo Audio
  
  
 with many more to come....


----------



## Muinarc

Looking good......


----------



## Watagump

Noble again? Don't they ever just give up?


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks third_eye for the message to the SoCal group, linking to this thread! 

Ecstatic to be able to attend a local CanJam - this time even closer to home, and...there's a SPiN nearby! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it, there!


----------



## Cinder

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks @third_eye for the message to the SoCal group, linking to this thread!
> 
> Ecstatic to be able to attend a local CanJam - this time even closer to home, and...there's a SPiN nearby!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it, there!


 
 It's a little ways away from the Inland Empire, but I'm trying to make arrangements to get there. This will be my first CanJam, so I'm super down.


----------



## moedawg140

cinder said:


> It's a little ways away from the Inland Empire, but I'm trying to make arrangements to get there. This will be my first CanJam, so I'm super down.


 
  
 Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> MrSpeakers added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 You could have a CanJam North Pole and Dan would be there.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> You could have a CanJam North Pole and Dan would be there.


 
  
 hmmm, there's an idea


----------



## AxelCloris

South pole is better. They have penguins and penguins are more adorable than polar bears. CanJam Antarctica 2019!


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> South pole is better. They have penguins and penguins are more adorable than polar bears. CanJam Antarctica 2019!


 
  
 Can we pitch a tent there?


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Can we pitch a tent there?


 
  
 Perv, I thought these forums are G rated?


----------



## aamefford

Mmmmmmm..... Penguins.....


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello everybody, I've set up a 'local' meet-up for Saturday Nov. 26th  in the south Bay Area (San Jose / Silicon Valley). Still with a small guest list, this is starting to gain some serious traction with some outstanding member rigs and we'd love to have more attendees if you can make it. This was meant to bridge the gap until the official L.A. Can Jam, which many of would hopefully attend too.
 This is a rare meet for this area and probably the last one I set up, and can be your indispensable chance to discover new and unique gear and find new ideas from a thriving local community... and a very unusual post-event TBA
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/824498/finally-south-bay-area-head-fi-meet-late-2016-alum-rock-library-11-26-16-save-the-date


----------



## UNOE

I just noticed Audeze is not on this list


----------



## AudioMan612

It's still months away.  I'm sure they'll be there.  They are based in Costa Mesa.


----------



## Cinder

audioman612 said:


> It's still months away.  I'm sure they'll be there.  They are based in Costa Mesa.


 
 Whoa, for real? I gotta hit them up, see if they do any tours.


----------



## AudioMan612

Yep.  If you get a chance to go, be careful, there's a brutal dip in the parking lot by their building that's a lot worse than it looks.  I bottomed out a rental car quite badly on it lol.


----------



## Cinder

audioman612 said:


> Yep.  If you get a chance to go, be careful, there's a brutal dip in the parking lot by their building that's a lot worse than it looks.  I bottomed out a rental car quite badly on it lol.


 
 Oh no, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## third_eye

STAX Japan and Ultrasone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## LoryWiv

Does anyone know if iFi will be attending? I am very interested in the upcoming iDSD Pro but details have been sparse.


----------



## third_eye

lorywiv said:


> Does anyone know if iFi will be attending? I am very interested in the upcoming iDSD Pro but details have been sparse.


 
  
 I would imagine they will be. We're still several months away, and will keep the exhibitor list updated as the list grows.


----------



## LoryWiv

third_eye said:


> I would imagine they will be. We're still several months away, and will keep the exhibitor list updated as the list grows.


 
 Thanks,* third_eye*. Looking forward to it very much. Canjam SoCal 2016 was my 1st and while you never forget your first, the gear lust is strong! Thanks so much for all of your efforts putting this together, btw! Much appreciated.


----------



## Watagump

I am signing my one man petition to get this moved back the the OC.


----------



## AxelCloris

I am signing my one man petition to get a CanJam IW (International Waters) 2020. CanJam at sea: the only reasonable excuse to go on a cruise.


----------



## Mediahound

watagump said:


> I am signing my one man petition to get this moved back the the OC.


 

 +1 I try to avoid downtown LA as much as possible.


----------



## Watagump

mediahound said:


> +1 I try to avoid downtown LA as much as possible.


 
  
 WOOT, 2 sigs, we on a roll now. But I can already tell you what happens, we win, but then Ethan demands a recount.


----------



## Watagump

axelcloris said:


> I am signing my one man petition to get a CanJam IW (International Waters) 2020. CanJam at sea: the only reasonable excuse to go on a cruise.


 
  
 Headphones and sea sickness, interesting combo.


----------



## Netforce

Past OC events was an hour drive for me, this event is only like 15 minutes for me so I kind of prefer a shorter drive... 

Sorry watagump, leave cj socal in LA so I have to drive less!


----------



## Pana Sonic

+1 for OC. On the bright side, atleast there's decent public transportation in LA.


----------



## miceblue

+1 for LA

I don't have a car to drive to OC. : p


----------



## Pana Sonic

miceblue said:


> +1 for LA
> 
> I don't have a car to drive to OC. : p


 

 Not sure where the OC meets were held, but there's a train station not too far from the Anaheim convention center (not that I recommend that venue). From there, there's tons of buses and hotel venues down the street.


----------



## Watagump

pana sonic said:


> Not sure where the OC meets were held, but there's a train station not too far from the Anaheim convention center (not that I recommend that venue). From there, there's tons of buses and hotel venues down the street.


 
  
 OC was at South Coast Plaza area.


----------



## longbowbbs

Hotel is booked. Now if the rest of the calendar cooperates.....


----------



## UmustBKidn

So this is what happens, when I don't log in for a while... they move the convention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Well. So. I guess I can't complain, given my spotty record at showing up to these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I must say, it would be nice to see everything (and everyone) all in one room...
  
 I have to say, I have spent more time recommending Head-fi to my friends, than logging in. For a long while.
 This remains home to me, even if I am absent a lot.
 I shall do my best to show up...


----------



## darveniza

What are the chances that we can get some more Vendors from Asia like Lear, Unique Melody, AAW, Fitear , Kumitate to name a few. It would be awesome to mix the venue up and allow for a lot of people to get exposure to other IEM provders/signatures


----------



## third_eye

Cardas Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Yeskey

Looking forward to hanging out with Darin and Panasonic again, and I look forward to meeting all of the new faces for Canjam 2017. Quick question though, with all of the expanded space, will there be room for personal rigs this year? 
  
 +1 OC, LA traffic nightmares already creepin' on me


----------



## third_eye

Cleer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## FraterOiram

Looking forward to this! This would be my first CanJam and It's literally down the street from me, WOOT WOOT!


----------



## third_eye

frateroiram said:


> Looking forward to this! This would be my first CanJam and It's literally down the street from me, WOOT WOOT!


 
  
 Nice!!!


----------



## third_eye

Audio Precision added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Muinarc

third_eye said:


> Audio Precision added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 That's exciting, I'd like to spend more time with them after our chat at RMAF!


----------



## third_eye

Beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

No Beats
 No Bose
 No Skullcandy
  
 I guess these shows are no longer high end.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> No Beats
> No Bose
> No Skullcandy
> 
> I guess these shows are no longer high end.


Your a funny guy. See ya in April I'm sure at the Noble booth ; )


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Your a funny guy. See ya in April I'm sure at the Noble booth ; )


 
  
 Hey Brent, happy holidays my friend.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Hey Brent, happy holidays my friend.


To you and yours.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> No Beats
> No Bose
> No Skullcandy
> 
> I guess these shows are no longer high end.


 
  
 LOL, I guess we can keep trying....


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> LOL, I guess we can keep trying....


 
  
 Happy holidays to you Ethan, I guess, even though you moved CanJam Socal on me.


----------



## longbowbbs

watagump said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I guess we can keep trying....
> ...


 
 Location, Location, Location.....


----------



## buke9

longbowbbs said:


> Location, Location, Location.....


I'm coming from Kentucky so it is all good but I did like the OC.


----------



## longbowbbs

buke9 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Location, Location, Location.....
> ...


 
 It was handy being across form the mall.


----------



## buke9

longbowbbs said:


> It was handy being across form the mall.


Yes my wife would love that. She is coming this time.


----------



## Watagump

longbowbbs said:


> Location, Location, Location.....


 
  
 It figures the evil Satan Neff would chime in. Happy holidays youngster.


----------



## longbowbbs

watagump said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Location, Location, Location.....
> ...


 
 And to you as well my friend.


----------



## third_eye

RBH Sound added to exhibitor list!


----------



## shiorisekine

Good thing this is on the 8-9th, with the announcement of the Coachella line up was hoping this didnt conflict if i get tickets somehow.


----------



## longbowbbs

Ethan, have you reached out to Mytek? Looks what they just unveiled....
  
 http://hifipig.com/mytek-clef-mobile-hi-res-audio-amplifier-dac-mqa-decoder-at-ces-2017/


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Good thing this is on the 8-9th, with the announcement of the Coachella line up was hoping this didnt conflict if i get tickets somehow.


 
  
 Yeah, good lineup. I need to see Radiohead at some point.


longbowbbs said:


> Ethan, have you reached out to Mytek? Looks what they just unveiled....
> 
> http://hifipig.com/mytek-clef-mobile-hi-res-audio-amplifier-dac-mqa-decoder-at-ces-2017/


 
  
 They are exhibiting at CanJam NYC in a few weeks.


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

Will there be member showcases? I will probably have the brand new Euforia amp from Feliks audio and would like to display it and compare headphones on it.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831743/feliks-audio-euforia-a-wolf-in-sheeps-clothing
  
 Also will the Sony MDR-Z1R headphones be present?


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Will there be member showcases? I will probably have the brand new Euforia amp from Feliks audio and would like to display it and compare headphones on it.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831743/feliks-audio-euforia-a-wolf-in-sheeps-clothing
> 
> Also will the Sony MDR-Z1R headphones be present?


 
  
 Yes, the Sony MDR-Z1R will be at CanJam SoCal 2017. Similar to last year, we will not be doing a Member Showcase at CanJam SoCal 2017.


----------



## third_eye

OSSIC added to exhibitor list!


----------



## noper

warrenpchi said:


> As always, Cavalli Audio will there!  And this time around, we should have something completely new!



Whatever it is, I can't wait to audition it!


----------



## Talisker90

I just recently got into this hobby and this will be my first CanJam show. Coming all the way down from Sacramento.


----------



## buke9

talisker90 said:


> I just recently got into this hobby and this will be my first CanJam show. Coming all the way down from Sacramento.


This will be my second and I'm coming from Louisville KY. It is a good time.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> This will be my second and I'm coming from Louisville KY. It is a good time.


 
  
 My 2nd also (been to RMAF 2016).  Debating fly or drive from NorCal...


----------



## third_eye

HoloAudio/Kitsune HiFi added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Yeskey

Oh wow, that's not something I would have expected! Looking forward to hearing the Kitsune Spring Lv3 and perhaps the Singxer SU-1 then!


----------



## third_eye

Pioneer and Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Byronb

buke9 said:


> This will be my second and I'm coming from Louisville KY. It is a good time.


 
 That's my hometown!!!


----------



## DecentLevi

@KB or anyone else at Alo Audio, we would love to audition your Studio Six tube amp, as well as any other of your fine offerings


----------



## Zachik

To everyone coming or consider coming to CanJam Socal 2017:
 I have created a new thread, for the sole purpose of making arrangements, logistics, carpools, hotel shares, group dinners, etc. etc.
 That way, we can have a place for all those posts, without spamming this main thread.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/833063/canjam-socal-2017-april-8-9-2017-logistics-tips-etc
  
 Looking forward to seeing you all in SoCal


----------



## third_eye

zachik said:


> To everyone coming or consider coming to CanJam Socal 2017:
> I have created a new thread, for the sole purpose of making arrangements, logistics, carpools, hotel shares, group dinners, etc. etc.
> That way, we can have a place for all those posts, without spamming this main thread.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a great idea, thanks!
  
 As a reminder, we have a significantly discounted hotel rate of $249/night for the CanJam SoCal weekend and is valid from April 6-10, 2017. Please use this link when making your reservations: https://aws.passkey.com/event/16219678/owner/1450096/home
  
 Please note that we ran out of our room block for CanJam NYC about a month prior to the event date so get in and make your reservations!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Audeze as an Official Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2017!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Any word on whether Sennheiser will have the Orpheus?


----------



## third_eye

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Any word on whether Sennheiser will have the Orpheus?


 
  
 Yes, the HE 1 will be at CanJam SoCal!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Worth price of admission right there


----------



## longbowbbs

Hotel is booked!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

What about Shangri-La?


----------



## noper

Does anyone know how parking around the venue looks? Plan to drive each day.


----------



## buke9

noper said:


> Does anyone know how parking around the venue looks? Plan to drive each day.


I think there will be white stripes between the spaces.Sorry couldn't resist I'm having a bad day.


----------



## noper

buke9 said:


> I think there will be white stripes between the spaces.Sorry couldn't resist I'm having a bad day.



On black pavement, I presume? I have standards you know.


----------



## buke9

noper said:


> On black pavement, I presume? I have standards you know.


Don't know to go there. Not sure if I'm dealing with a snowflake that can't handle the truth or one that can.


----------



## Zachik

Posted on the dedicated thread (that I started), but got no response:
 Any thoughts as to which area I should book a hotel (outside the very pricey downtown)?
  
 I could find very reasonable hotels in these 3 areas:
 1. Glendale (12 miles north of downtown)
 2. Near LAX (15 miles south-west of downtown)
 3. Montebello area (12 miles east of downtown)
  
 My gut feeling is Glendale being best, but would be very helpful to know where others stay (outside downtown).
 Also, locals can recommend (or warn)


----------



## Talisker90

zachik said:


> Posted on the dedicated thread (that I started), but got no response:
> Any thoughts as to which area I should book a hotel (outside the very pricey downtown)?
> 
> I could find very reasonable hotels in these 3 areas:
> ...


 

 I'd personally go for Glendale. Traffic on the 60 from Montebello isn't great nor is taking 105 eastbound. In the end it really depends on what time you leave each place respectively.


----------



## Netforce

zachik said:


> Posted on the dedicated thread (that I started), but got no response:
> Any thoughts as to which area I should book a hotel (outside the very pricey downtown)?
> 
> I could find very reasonable hotels in these 3 areas:
> ...



I would probably echo that Glendale would be the easiest way to get to Canjam. Montebello 60 on the weekends shouldn't be bad though and I do have a preference to the Montebello area. 

Near LAX obvious benefit is not having to travel far from the airport when you arrive and take off. I just absolutely dread having to go towards LAX every single time.


----------



## third_eye

ampsandsound and Ultimate Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

talisker90 said:


> I'd personally go for Glendale. Traffic on the 60 from Montebello isn't great nor is taking 105 eastbound. In the end it really depends on what time you leave each place respectively.


 
  
  


netforce said:


> I would probably echo that Glendale would be the easiest way to get to Canjam. Montebello 60 on the weekends shouldn't be bad though and I do have a preference to the Montebello area.
> 
> Near LAX obvious benefit is not having to travel far from the airport when you arrive and take off. I just absolutely dread having to go towards LAX every single time.


 
  
 Thanks guys for the feedback.
 Since I am staying only 1 night, and going to the airport after 2nd day - not too much of back-and-forth from-to the hotel...
 I was also hoping several visitors (i.e. non-locals) would jump in and say they stay at one of those locations.  Always more fun to hang-out with fellow head-fi-ers after the show closes! (and carpool from-to the hotel)


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

My recommendation is to find an Airbnb (or hotel) along the Metro Red Line, the only true subway in the city. Good public transit in the city is scarce, and this is the only example I can point to without qualification. I will be coming from property we have in Venice, and likely take the 733 along Venice Blvd to DTLA. Will likely bring K1000 and HE-6, as it is the amplification of those cans that is the most fraught.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Echobox Audio as a Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2017!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Do we have to schedule sessions with the HE-1? If so, how do we do it? Does it need to happen in advance?


----------



## third_eye

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Do we have to schedule sessions with the HE-1? If so, how do we do it? Does it need to happen in advance?


 
  
 We'll be posting details as soon as we get them. Stay tuned.


----------



## third_eye

1More and Bluewave added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Just bought flight and Saturday pass!


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> 1More and Bluewave added to exhibitor list!


Awesome I love my Triple Drivers can't wait to hear the Quad's.


----------



## conflict0102

I'm a local so I'm looking forward to attending this event.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

third_eye said:


> We'll be posting details as soon as we get them. Stay tuned.


 

 Not sure if this is possible, but I saw Z Review's video from his sesh at CanJam NYC, and it wasn't clear whether there were any classical tracks to listen to. Pop music is fine, but it would be nice if there were at least one orchestral piece in their lineup. Not sure if you can make requests or whatever but it seems like an obvious box to check for the preeminent headphone manufacturer in the world.


----------



## third_eye

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Not sure if this is possible, but I saw Z Review's video from his sesh at CanJam NYC, and it wasn't clear whether there were any classical tracks to listen to. Pop music is fine, but it would be nice if there were at least one orchestral piece in their lineup. Not sure if you can make requests or whatever but it seems like an obvious box to check for the preeminent headphone manufacturer in the world.


 
  
 Yeah, that's a very valid point and we'll pass this information along.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Focal as a Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2017!


----------



## danieldpagan

I would love to go but im not sure if I can do a 6 hour flight from Florida. I can barely do 2 for New York. I wish there was a Canjam Orlando. Would make sense since its the most popular place to visit but its like nobody down here does meets


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

danieldpagan said:


> I would love to go but im not sure if I can do a 6 hour flight from Florida. I can barely do 2 for New York. I wish there was a Canjam Orlando. Would make sense since its the most popular place to visit but its like nobody down here does meets




Seems like a logical locale to me.


----------



## buke9

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Seems like a logical locale to me.


Not to me a CanJam Louisville would make more sense; ) UPS Worldport ,Churchill Downs and the best bourbon on the planet.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

buke9 said:


> Not to me a CanJam Louisville would make more sense; ) UPS Worldport ,Churchill Downs and the best bourbon on the planet.


 

 Jason talks about his favored "scotch mod," but I'd have to agree, a good "old fashioned mod" has to include bourbon.


----------



## buke9

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Jason talks about his favored "scotch mod," but I'd have to agree, a good "old fashioned mod" has to include bourbon.


I probably have 20 to 30 bourbons in the house and 2014 ' 15 and 16 Angels Envy Cask strength one of my favorites.


----------



## higan

Doesn't Linear Tube Audio attend? They released MZ2 recently. Would like to hear how it sounds?


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Presumably with their new noise cancelling can?


----------



## Fidelity King

There should really be a can jam in norcal, most likely San Fransisco, the meet in July just isn't enough.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Isn't there a second meet in San Jose?


----------



## Zachik

fidelity king said:


> There should really be a can jam in norcal, most likely San Fransisco, the meet in July just isn't enough.


 
  +1
  
 Anywhere in the SF bay area would be great!!


----------



## LarryMagoo

Inland Empire?  I gotta drive from Brentwood in Nor Cal....6 hours!    But this will be my first Can Jam so I will be pumped to go!


----------



## Zachik

larrymagoo said:


> Inland Empire?  I gotta drive from Brentwood in Nor Cal....6 hours!    But this will be my first Can Jam so I will be pumped to go!


 
  
 I was going to drive, too, but eventually decided against it.
 Found very reasonable priced flights from Oakland airport to Burbank airport.


----------



## imackler

Hey all! I've been thinking of getting a new pair of iems. Does anyone know if any of the vendors have given discounts in the past? (Campfire, Noble, Ultimate Ears)


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

I'm planning to bring my two enfants terribles—K1000 and HE-6—and see if anything at the show really wows me. I'm assuming WA22SE will be very impressive, as it was in July. HD800 would be a little too much to cart around.


----------



## buke9

bosiemoncrieff said:


> I'm planning to bring my two enfants terribles—K1000 and HE-6—and see if anything at the show really wows me. I'm assuming WA22SE will be very impressive, as it was in July. HD800 would be a little too much to cart around.


I would love to hear the K1000's.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

It's definitely the most exotic thing I own. Though on the show floor, the experience will be even less illuminating than the (low) average.


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitor Update: *64 Audio, Acoustic Research, The Source AV, THX, and Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I just booked my room near the event, and didn't even have to break $50 / night with Air B&B. There's still more private rooms available and even hostel beds nearby for less. If you look at the places along W. Olympic Blvd. you can just take a direct bus on the same street to the event.
  
 Also I will have the new Euforia tube amp from a Polish botique amp company called Feliks Audio by the time of the meet - the predecessor to the Elise based on the concept of improving fidelity from better quality internal parts (silver wiring, gold pins, upgraded capacitors, beefier transformer, etc.). I am extremely interested to bring it to showcase its' prowess and try out headphone pairings I've been dying to dry with it - *however* as you may know there will be no member showcases. So what I'm asking is for one of the vendors to please reach out to me so I may place this fine gem of an amp on your desk. This way you can have a fine quality amp to showcase your headphones (said to drive 20 - 600 ohm great), and I can have a place to put my Euforia! Any interested vendor, please PM me.
  

  
 You can read more here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831743/feliks-audio-euforia-a-wolf-in-sheeps-clothing


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

The best coffee in the vicinity is probably going to be Verve Coffee - DTLA, 833 S Spring St, Los Angeles, CA 90014. It's a leisurely 18-minute walk from the hotel, and will provide you with a full complement of coffee beverages, plus an excellent "bowl of soul" with black, chamomile, or peppermint tea in steamed soy milk, honey, and dusted with cocoa. I get it almost daily in San Francisco—it's truly excellent. Their lattes are excellent, and they offer a variety of extremely rare coffees, including one that is so rare (the beans so difficult to acquire, and of such a poor yield) that they charge $12 a cup. I found this over-pricing ridiculous until I tried it, and while I won't get it more than once or twice a year, it's quite the experience.
  
 Blue Bottle is an even more relaxing 30 minute walk from the hotel at 300 S Broadway, Los Angeles, CA 90013, and is a bit more prestigious, even as I find it a half turn more corporate by comparison. Verve's Santa Cruz roots, where we keep a weekend home, lend it an indelible charm that Blue Bottle will never quite achieve. I'm reminded of Charles Osborne's remark about La Clemenza di Tito, Mozart's late _​opera seria. _He said that however much he might respect the score, that respect would never ripen into the affection he had for _Zauberflöte _or the Da Ponte trilogy.


----------



## third_eye

Astell&Kern added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

V-Moda and Surf Cables added to exhibitor list!


----------



## darveniza

From CanJam NY Unique Melody was one of the exhibitors does anyone know if they will be represented in the West


----------



## third_eye

Brüel & Kjær added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Blue added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Friday, March 24. As a reminder, CanJam SoCal volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## Stillhart

Subbing to this thread.  I'm not 100% finalized yet, but doing my best to make it down to Socal for my third year in a row!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2017 Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam SoCal 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## LoryWiv

*LoryWiv|XL|1*


----------



## LAcruisin

I could do a shift on either day. Size M t-shirt.


----------



## servantsaber

*servantsaber|M|2*


----------



## Jalo

Will there be a list for all extracurricular activities? Can registration be done at the door?


----------



## cgiammona

*cgiammona|XL|1*


----------



## DecentLevi

I just got my ticket. Do we need to print it, or can you look it up for us by name at the table like at the SF meet?


----------



## buke9

decentlevi said:


> I just got my ticket. Do we need to print it, or can you look it up for us by name at the table like at the SF meet?


Has anyone agreed to host your amp? I would really like to hear a Feliks amp.


----------



## DecentLevi

So far no home for my Euforia at CanJam. This would be the first public viewing of this fine tube amp, before its' official planned inclusion at CanJam London this summer with Feliks Audio themselves. A little background is this is the evolution of the Elise tube amp, which was created with the input of fellow Head-Fier @hypnos1. The Elise tube amp has garnered universal acclaim of all who have tried it as punching well above its' price point ($700) and yielding sonic performance of staggering proportions. This amp has also gained so much attention on Head-Fi that there have been 3 threads, peaking here multiple times as the #1 thread, and one even had to be shut down due to controversy. And I myself just recently after a long, adventurous tube rolling journey, was able to get sound out of my Elise that I had described as '_tantalizing_' and '_intoxicating_'... humongous soundstage, boundless energy, surreal realism, and weighty dynamics, etc. Then finally I've just taken the performance of my Elise well into the stratosphere with other tubes that gave a cleaner, punchier version of the above.
  
 The Euforia amp is currently being produced tirelessly 24/7 to fulfill orders by this extraordinary family business in Poland, and they are trying to finish mine in time to showcase it at CanJam this April. It uses the same tube compliments as the Elise, and is based on upgraded internal components and a more powerful transformer from a highly respected company in the industry, and is said to perform several tiers above the Elise - of which already has been compared comparably to the DarkVoice 336SE.
  
 I would really like to try a few specific headphones on the Euforia, and it looks like some of us would really like to check it out too. So *if any vendors are reading this, please send me a PM if you would consider giving my Euforia amp a home on your table for the weekend.* This could also be an extraordinary amp to showcase your headphones with. It also doesn't take too much space, at around 8" x 12".
  
 Also @hypnos1 you're currently the only one with this amp, and would you care to add anything?


----------



## third_eye

ImNano added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Andreeww

*Andrew Lin|L|2*


----------



## Shayko

This will be my first CanJam. Very excited to be going!


----------



## Talisker90

shayko said:


> This will be my first CanJam. Very excited to be going!


 
 Me too! See you all down there.


----------



## Zachik

talisker90 said:


> Me too! See you all down there.


 
  
 Going to be my 2nd, and definitely not my last...


----------



## bimmer100

*Bimmer100|M|1*


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

When will signups for HE-1 listening seshes begin?


----------



## Mizukage

*Mizukage  |M|1*
*MizuKage |XXL| 1*


----------



## DecentLevi

Awesome, I'm looking forward to getting the chance to hear the Orpheus, even though I'll never get to own it. I heard the Orpheus 2 and/or Hifiman's Shangri-La was there last year, so maybe someone can at least do a by-memory comparison of those to the HE-1 - though from what I gather, nothing beats the 'real thing'.
  
 At CanJam 2015 I had the opportunity to try a mainstay of Sennheiser's headphones - I got the basic gist of the sound signature of each, however IIRC their rig consisted of just a laptop as a source with an amp... DAC-less, which IMO didn't properly showcase the potential of their line-up. Sennheiser hopefully you can also use a good DAC this year for your 'regular' headphones.


----------



## hifiman-us

HiFiMAN will be exhibiting at So Cal CanJam 2017. One of our team members, Angel Resto, won't be able to join us there so we are looking for an experienced HeadFier to help us at our booth. 
  
 We will need that individual to assist us both days and ideally in setup and tear down. 
  
 Anyone interested should send me a PM expressing their interest and telling me about their qualifications. 
  
 Thank you and we look forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks. 
  
 Peter Hoagland


----------



## Evshrug

decentlevi said:


> Awesome, I'm looking forward to getting the chance to hear the Orpheus, even though I'll never get to own it. I heard the Orpheus 2 and/or Hifiman's Shangri-La was there last year, so maybe someone can at least do a by-memory comparison of those to the HE-1 - though from what I gather, nothing beats the 'real thing'.
> 
> At CanJam 2015 I had the opportunity to try a mainstay of Sennheiser's headphones - I got the basic gist of the sound signature of each, however IIRC their rig consisted of just a laptop as a source with an amp... DAC-less, which IMO didn't properly showcase the potential of their line-up. Sennheiser hopefully you can also use a good DAC this year for your 'regular' headphones.



I am *certain* they will use a dedicated DAC at SoCal CanJam, probably their own unit, but one way or another it'll happen.


----------



## third_eye

UL added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We just wrapped up an incredible weekend at CanJam Singapore and are already fired up for SoCal! Here are some pics!


----------



## DecentLevi

hifiman-us said:


> HiFiMAN will be exhibiting at So Cal CanJam 2017. One of our team members, Angel Resto, won't be able to join us there so we are looking for an experienced HeadFier to help us at our booth.
> 
> We will need that individual to assist us both days and ideally in setup and tear down.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'll be all engulfed in the show. But I'd recon some incentives for the volunteer may get the ball rolling.


----------



## Povell42

This will be my first CanJam! Cant wait!


----------



## third_eye

povell42 said:


> This will be my first CanJam! Cant wait!


 
 Nice one!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal Volunteers*
 We still have some volunteer slots available for CanJam SoCal! Volunteers will help out a the Registration Desk with check in, badge printing, etc. and will receive a free weekend pass for CanJam SoCal as well as the CanJam SoCal T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM!


----------



## EZE99

Are there any places to carry out trades or sales at CanJam?


----------



## hifiman-us

Good suggestions. Yes, we will offer compensation and can do either money and/or product. 
  
 Peter


----------



## third_eye

Dekoni Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## EZE99

If I want to buy something at CanJam, I wanted to verify that all vendors will be able to accept credit cards.  Is this the case?


----------



## DecentLevi

Although it's generally not disallowed, buying / selling does not often occur during a Can Jam, which is a trade show geared towards showcasing products to the community for purposes of discovery / comparison and vendor promotion. However many vendors do offer limited time show promos, of which products are usually bought online. So theoretically you could use your credit card at the meet in this way. I've also seen occasional used items being sold for cash, and more often raffles for free giveaways.
  
 Official Head-Fi Meets and Can Jams are essentially sponsored showcases, with the exception of the meets that also incorporate 'member showcases', and there are also local unofficial meet-ups that often disallow selling due to restrictions of the specific venue used for the show.
  
*EDIT*: Wowza, I see in recent years some vendors are accepting credit cards at the show


----------



## darinf

eze99 said:


> If I want to buy something at CanJam, I wanted to verify that all vendors will be able to accept credit cards.  Is this the case?


 
 .
 We will be selling our Out Of Your Head software, Koss ESP-950 replacement leather pads, and Stax adapter cables at our table.
 We usually have our Square card reader for processing credit cards. (I think most vendors who are selling on-site usually accept credit cards.)
  
 -Darin


----------



## Stillhart

eze99 said:


> If I want to buy something at CanJam, I wanted to verify that all vendors will be able to accept credit cards.  Is this the case?


 
  
 Not all vendors have product to sell at the show.  Those who do usually accept credit card.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal Hotel Rooms*
 Reserve your rooms for CanJam SoCal now! If you have not yet booked your room, here is the link to our discounted rate of $249/night at the JW Marriott L.A. LIVE:
  
*https://aws.passkey.com/event/16219678/owner/1450096/landing*
  
 Double rooms that can be shared are also available and please feel free to use this thread to post in case anyone is looking to share a room. Please note that this link and rate expires on *Thursday, March 30. *These room reservations are also fully refundable and can be canceled up to 2 days before the check in date.
  
*We look forward to seeing everyone at the biggest CanJam yet, CanJam SoCal 2017!*


----------



## Lakers1

Tshirts are cool but for $30? I donno


----------



## Evshrug

lakers1 said:


> Tshirts are cool but for $30? I donno




I think it's like $25 if you preorder? It's less about it being a really nice shirt (the silkscreening is quality though, usually look great), what you're really buying into is a commemorative badge/art thing that just so happens you can wear.

If the commemorative aspect isn't worth $25-$30, no worries


----------



## third_eye

Theoretica Applied Physics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## EZE99

Anyone have any idea of the deals Campfire Audio has brought to CanJam in the past?


----------



## jwbrent

A friend and I are going. We live 30 miles away, so the drive shouldn't be too bad.

The plan is to go on Sunday afternoon to maybe avoid heavy attendance ... does this seem right? We definitely want to check out the big Sennheiser rig.

My first CanJam. Can I bring my own stack in order to listen to headphones/IEMs?

I'm really interested in how the brand new Final FI-BA-SST compares to my AKR02, my reference IEMs.


----------



## longbowbbs

jwbrent said:


> A friend and I are going. We live 30 miles away, so the drive shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The plan is to go on Sunday afternoon to maybe avoid heavy attendance ... does this seem right? We definitely want to check out the big Sennheiser rig.
> 
> ...


 
 I would recommend getting there as early as you can. The time will go by far to fast.


----------



## DecentLevi

jwbrent said:


> The plan is to go on Sunday afternoon to maybe avoid heavy attendance ... does this seem right?


 
 Actually the opposite is true. Mornings are generally hecka slow, and things usually pick up around 2-3pm, with perhaps Sunday afternoon the busiest. 
  
 It's definitely a good idea to bring your own headphones to audition amps, and portable rigs as well. Myself and many have always done that.
  
 Also I'd recommend strongly considering spending as much time as possible there. I remember last time I went, two (full) days was actually not enough to try everything.


----------



## moedawg140

jwbrent said:


> A friend and I are going. We live 30 miles away, so the drive shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The plan is to go on Sunday afternoon to maybe avoid heavy attendance ... does this seem right? We definitely want to check out the big Sennheiser rig.
> 
> ...




I would recommend going for two days, to give you the most leeway to listen to anything specific, especially one that you may have to wait a while to listen to. I wouldn't recommend going for only an afternoon since you may not get to listen to very many setups in the very short time frame. Plus you would have even more limited time during the event to meet fellow Head-Fiers. 

Bring your stack and whatever you'd like - make sure they are close to you to minimize possible theft (not to scare you or anything, just being real). 

Looking forward to seeing you and your friend there - feel free to come up to me and say hi; I shouldn't be very difficult to find. :normal_smile :


----------



## twice tzuyu

hint hint opus#3


----------



## third_eye

Don't miss you chance to audition the A16 Realiser from Smyth Research! Here is the link to the sign up form: https://goo.gl/LmGmml
  
 Please have your CanJam SoCal ticket number for sign up and as a reminder, it's one audition slot per CanJam attendee! Register for CanJam SoCal here: https://goo.gl/Vydbdj


----------



## Sko0byDoo

third_eye said:


> Don't miss you chance to audition the A16 Realiser from Smyth Research! Here is the link to the sign up form: [COLOR=444444]https://goo.gl/LmGmml[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all gonna try this demo...truly amazing system to mimick surround sound with headphones. I can't tell whether it's the headphones or the speakers.


----------



## Zachik

sko0bydoo said:


> Y'all gonna this demo...truly amazing system to mimick surround sound with headphones. I can't tell whether it's the headphones or the speakers.


 
  
 Signed up!!  Cannot wait.......


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I would recommend going for two days, to give you the most leeway to listen to anything specific, especially one that you may have to wait a while to listen to. I wouldn't recommend going for only an afternoon since you may not get to listen to very many setups in the very short time frame. Plus you would have even more limited time during the event to meet fellow Head-Fiers.


 
  
 Yeah, for sure. Given the quantity of rigs that will be available to audition with around 200 listening stations it will be nearly impossible to audition everything even if attending both days. Best advice is to come early!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yeah, for sure. Given the quantity of rigs that will be available to audition with around 200 listening stations it will be nearly impossible to audition everything even if attending both days. Best advice is to come early!




CanJam SoCal can be nothing more than pure awesomesauce. 

Looking forward to seeing you there! 

P.S. SPiN is right around the corner from the venue (you can literally walk there)


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> CanJam SoCal can be nothing more than pure awesomesauce.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, that's awesome.....only a 15 minute walk!


----------



## buke9

Let me guess ping pong?


----------



## third_eye

buke9 said:


> Let me guess ping pong?


 
  
 It sure is! Moe is a serious competitor.


----------



## EZE99

third_eye said:


> It sure is! Moe is a serious competitor.


 

 Might have to wipe the floor this year to set the record straight.  Will compete hard core haha.


----------



## SkylarGray




----------



## Jalo

jwbrent said:


> A friend and I are going. We live 30 miles away, so the drive shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The plan is to go on Sunday afternoon to maybe avoid heavy attendance ... does this seem right? We definitely want to check out the big Sennheiser rig.
> 
> ...


 
 I will be there for two days, please let me know if you want to listen to the Lab 2.  On afternoon is definitely not enough.  At least spend a day and have fun.


----------



## LoryWiv

skylargray said:


>


 

 How can those of us not on Facebook enter the contest...(besides signing up for the account I've avoided having all these years! ) ?


----------



## jwbrent

jalo said:


> I will be there for two days, please let me know if you want to listen to the Lab 2.  On afternoon is definitely not enough.  At least spend a day and have fun.




Hi Jalo,

Yes, the schedule has changed. We're going to come first thing Saturday and spend the whole day there (thanks to those who suggested this). 

I'll pm you to get your number so we can meet. I want to experience Nirvana through the Lab II.


----------



## VerucaAssault

Hi, I'm with AQ.
  
 We don't think you should have to create a social media account just to enter the contest so you can enter by coming to the AQ booth at the show, auditioning product then signing up to enter.
  
 The social media share is a second entry, so if you sign in at the show you will be entered once to win.
  
 Hope this answers your question.
  
 Looking forward to seeing you at CanJam!


----------



## EZE99

@Jack Vang Will Empire Ears be coming with any special deals?


----------



## gevorg

third_eye said:


> Don't miss you chance to audition the A16 Realiser from Smyth Research! Here is the link to the sign up form: [COLOR=444444]https://goo.gl/LmGmml[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very interested in this. What kind of speaker system/room will be used for the Realizer demo? Would A16 backers be able to get a copy of their PRIR measurements?


----------



## third_eye

FREE Gear Measurements with Audio Precision How Does Your Gear Measure?
Sign up for a free test session at CanJam SoCal and find out! 
Whether you’re an exhibitor or an attendee, this is an opportunity to test your equipment—headphones, DACs, amplifiers, etc.—with high-performance audio analyzers and consult with one of our audio test experts.
Offered as a free service during CanJam SoCal, this is your chance to receive key audio measurements of your product or prototype and receive a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.  Each session includes 30 minutes of time on one of two test stations and time with one of our audio test experts to discuss your results.  
To register for a test session:
 Register using the Sign-Up form here:
  
*http://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090c45afac2da3fd0-free*​ 
* CanJam SoCal attendees will need to provide their Eventbrite ticket number in the designated field on the sign-up page. Click here to purchase your CanJam SoCal 2017 ticket.
 
Audio Precision will be in the Atrium II demo suite


----------



## third_eye

Guys, as a reminder T-Shirt preorders are due in this weekend and no later than Monday morning, March 27. To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. As a reminder, CanJam SoCal volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## LarryMagoo

*third_eye|L|1*
  
*Thanks!*
  
*Larry*


----------



## AxelCloris

larrymagoo said:


> *third_eye|L|1*
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> *Larry*


 
  
 You're ordering extra shirts for Ethan? So kind.


----------



## buke9

Buke9|XL|1


----------



## longbowbbs

axelcloris said:


> larrymagoo said:
> 
> 
> > *third_eye|L|1*
> ...


 
 I think he wants Ethan to pay for his shirt...


----------



## buke9

longbowbbs said:


> I think he wants Ethan to pay for his shirt...


Will he pay for mine?


----------



## third_eye

buke9 said:


> Will he pay for mine?


 
  
 If you volunteer, I sure will!


----------



## LarryMagoo

Wise ass!  
  
*LarryMagoo|L|1*


----------



## Gibson59

weissja36|L|1


----------



## EZE99

third_eye said:


> FREE Gear Measurements with Audio Precision How Does Your Gear Measure?
> Sign up for a free test session at CanJam SoCal and find out!
> Whether you’re an exhibitor or an attendee, this is an opportunity to test your equipment—headphones, DACs, amplifiers, etc.—with high-performance audio analyzers and consult with one of our audio test experts.
> Offered as a free service during CanJam SoCal, this is your chance to receive key audio measurements of your product or prototype and receive a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.  Each session includes 30 minutes of time on one of two test stations and time with one of our audio test experts to discuss your results.
> ...


 
 Can frequency response graphs be made?


----------



## jude

eze99 said:


> Can frequency response graphs be made?


 
  
 Yes, the Audio Precision team can measure pretty much whatever you bring--headphones, amps, DACs--and will provide you with a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.
  
 These measurement sessions are available to DIY'ers, curious hobbyists with gear they've been curious about measuring, and companies who would like to see how their products measure with the industry's best audio analyzers.


----------



## EZE99

jude said:


> Yes, the Audio Precision team can measure pretty much whatever you bring--headphones, amps, DACs--and will provide you with a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.
> 
> These measurement sessions are available to DIY'ers, curious hobbyists with gear they've been curious about measuring, and companies who would like to see how their products measure with the industry's best audio analyzers.


 

 How many headphones can be measured in 1 session?


----------



## GLowaslike

*GLowaslike|L|2*


----------



## asquare3376

asquare3376|L|1


----------



## Sam Edwards

I'll probably have to work that weekend, but I'll try to spin by on my way to/from.


----------



## EZE99

Anyone know what kind of sales/dealz Campfire Audio has brought to past CanJams?


----------



## FinalHQ

*[Reviewer Wanted]*
 We'd like to announce the reviewer wanted campaign for the F series within USA.
 We're looking for:
 -3 reviewers for F7200 and F4100
 -3 reviewers for F7200
  
  If you're interested in it, please check the reviewer wanted page:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/842400/reviewer-wanted-usa-for-new-final-f-series-canjam-socal

 We are looking forward to your application!
 *Kindly to be advised, the review campaign only limited for the reviewers
 who can come to our booth at CanJam SoCal to pick up the demos.


----------



## Jalo

finalhq said:


> [COLOR=222222]Hello there Head-fi.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Firstly, thank you all for taking time to read this thread.
> 
> ...



Final product I like to review: F7200, F4200, and Sonorous X (just trying )
Headfi user name: Jalo.
Final product owned: FiBass, Lab II, Used in past, PF X, Heaven IV, V Vi.
Source Gear: Sony Walkman Wm1Z, AK 380cu, RWAK240SS, Lotoo Paw Gold-Diana Edition
Location: California 
Previous review: Lab 2 in the Final thread, See post numbers: 6999, 7000, 7013, 7113, 7119.
Can Jam SoCal: Final booth will be my first stop on Saturday, looking forward to see Michael and JoJo again.


----------



## jwbrent

Head-Fi Alias: jwbrent
Location: Southern CA
Review Item: F7200 or F4100, would love to review the FI-BA-SST
Final IEM Used: FI-BA-SS
Source: A&K AK240SS / Chord Mojo
Reviews: JVC HA-FW01 / Raidho XT-1 / Colorfly C4 Pro / Master & Dynamic MW60


----------



## ray-dude

ray-dude|XL|1
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Bright

Hey guys!
  
 Audio noob making my first CanJam event and wondering what I can expect! It seems like the best thing to do is to bring my own cans and audio if possible? Can probably only make it on Saturday, but it's probably for the better. The more I listen to, the more I'll want what I can't afford.
  
 I've been wanting to purchase a basic Schiit stack and wondering if there's a chance at discounts at the show? Do most booths run deals? 
  
 Also, is it too late for me to snag a shirt?
  
 I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## asquare3376

bright said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Audio noob making my first CanJam event and wondering what I can expect! It seems like the best thing to do is to bring my own cans and audio if possible? Can probably only make it on Saturday, but it's probably for the better. The more I listen to, the more I'll want what I can't afford.
> 
> ...


 Girls, free drinks, free food etc.. Lol, just kidding. My first one too. I am going only on Saturday to avoid that rush of blood to the wallet. I am carrying my ZX-100/PHA-3/WM1A/Z5 in a backpack. Don't know what to expect there,so may as well be ready to enjoy my own setup.. Hahaha
See you there


----------



## Bright

asquare3376 said:


> Girls, free drinks, free food etc..


 
  
 Wow! Why don't we have CanJam every weekend!?


----------



## third_eye

bright said:


> Also, is it too late for me to snag a shirt?
> 
> I look forward to meeting everyone!


 
  
 It's not too late. What size do you need?


----------



## Zachik

bright said:


> I've been wanting to purchase a basic Schiit stack and wondering if there's a chance at discounts at the show? Do most booths run deals?


 
  
 If memory serves me right - Schiit did *not* offer any discounts at previous CanJam events (I have only been to 1. CanJam SoCal in 2 weeks will be my 2nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Byronb

zachik said:


> If memory serves me right - Schiit did *not* offer any discounts at previous CanJam events (I have only been to 1. CanJam SoCal in 2 weeks will be my 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah Schiit doesn't do discounts.


----------



## EZE99

byronb said:


> Yeah Schiit doesn't do discounts.


 

 How about Campfire Audio?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam SoCal. *This list is not yet complete and will be updated prior to the event.* Additionally, we will be providing a handout of all of the Specials at the Registration Desk.
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*​1More15% off all products expect Quad Driver64 Audio20% show special discount Tia Fourte Giveaway! Visit the 64 Audio Booth for more info.BlueElla normally $700, at show $650; Sadie normally $400, at show $350Brainwavz AudioGiveaway Promotion: 3x The B200 BA earphones + the Krudul duo earphone hangers (visit booth for more details) Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00Imnano30% off Siren V1 and Storm S1JDS LabsFree Shipping for those mentioning CanJam SoCal in their order notes; valid from April 7-9Periodic Audio10% discount on all products purchased at show A daily drawing for one of each of our products will be held (6 total IEMs over the two days); need not be present to winRHA15% Discount on the online store using code SOCAL2017; Personalized Dacamp L1 giveawayTrinity Audio30% off via a coupon voucher to be handed out at CanJam SoCalUltimate EarsBuy a UERR and get 50% off the UE18+V-Moda10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth 10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the boothZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphones, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## EZE99

third_eye said:


> Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam SoCal. *This list is not yet complete and will be updated prior to the event.* Additionally, we will be providing a handout of all of the Specials at the Registration Desk.
> 
> 
> *Exhibitors**Specials*​1More15% off all products expect Quad Driver64 Audio20% show special discount Tia Fourte Giveaway! Visit the 64 Audio Booth for more info.BlueElla normally $700, at show $650; Sadie normally $400, at show $350Brainwavz AudioGiveaway Promotion: 3x The B200 BA earphones + the Krudul duo earphone hangers (visit booth for more details) Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00Imnano30% off Siren V1 and Storm S1JDS LabsFree Shipping for those mentioning CanJam SoCal in their order notes; valid from April 7-9Periodic Audio10% discount on all products purchased at show A daily drawing for one of each of our products will be held (6 total IEMs over the two days); need not be present to winRHA15% Discount on the online store using code SOCAL2017; Personalized Dacamp L1 giveawayTrinity Audio30% off via a coupon voucher to be handed out at CanJam SoCalUltimate EarsBuy a UERR and get 50% off the UE18+V-Moda10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth 10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the boothZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphones, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


 

 Perfect.  I would give my right arm to win that Tia Fourte!


----------



## third_eye

eze99 said:


> Perfect.  I would give my right arm to win that Tia Fourte!


 
  
 Yeah, I heard it in Singapore for the first time.....it's quite amazing.


----------



## third_eye

For those wishing to demo TOTL systems in a *quiet* environment, Mr Speakers and Schiit Audio have teamed up to present their flagship offerings in the Atrium III room at CanJam SoCal 2017! (Both will also be present in the main Exhibit Area at CanJam SoCal as well)
  
Register here to to audition the MrSpeakers Electrostatic system: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/5080c4aaba72caafc1-highend 
This schedule signs you up for 15 minutes on the Elecrostatic system with MrSpeakers' prototype headphone on a Blue  Hawaii with NOS Siemens EL34 tubes and front-ended by the mighty Yggdrasil DAC.   There will also be ETHER Flow headphones powered by Schiit's  Gungnir Multibit DAC and Mjolnir 2 amp (with Phillips Miniwatt tubes) which you can enjoy after your electrostat session.  
 You will need to register with your CanJam SoCal Eventbrite ticket number which should be input into the Comment field in the form. CanJam SoCal 2017 tickets are available here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2017-tickets-27797442900


----------



## EZE99

third_eye said:


> Yeah, I heard it in Singapore for the first time.....it's quite amazing.


 

 If I buy a shirt, will you throw in a Tia Fourte?


----------



## EZE99

@third_eye My name is Ethan too, and Ethan's buy each other Tia Fourte's lol


----------



## buke9

Signed up can't wait heard them twice before thru a BHSE and a Cavalli Liquid Lightning 2 but this will be so much better as it will be a quiet room.


----------



## RHA Team

Be sure to pop by the RHA table and enter our Dacamp L1 Giveaway!​  ​ ​


----------



## AxelCloris

That's already a considerable number of show discounts, and if more are being added then that spells danger for my wallet. Might have to make sure to "accidentally" leave it in Detroit when I make trip out.


----------



## JingY

Decided go to CAN JAM
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 , cant wait anymore , happy to tear!


----------



## geoffalter11

Pretty excited as well.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

When is orpheus sign up going live? Will there be some warning?


----------



## asquare3376

jingy said:


> Decided go to CAN JAM  , cant wait anymore , happy to tear!


Please don't cry now itself. Wait till your credit card statement gets generated


----------



## EZE99

asquare3376 said:


> Please don't cry now itself. Wait till your credit card statement gets generated


 

 When you might buy  Kaiser Encore and/or an Andromeda haha


----------



## JingY

asquare3376 said:


> Please don't cry now itself. Wait till your credit card statement gets generated


 

 I hope I can see all of you at CAN JAM


----------



## JingY

eze99 said:


> When you might buy  Kaiser Encore and/or an Andromeda haha


 

 I will find some interesting from CAN JAM


----------



## asquare3376

jingy said:


> I hope I can see all of you at CAN JAM


 
 I'm only visiting on Saturday. I'll be easy to spot, the most handsome guy with a backpack, lol


----------



## deserat

third_eye said:


> For those wishing to demo TOTL systems in a *quiet* environment, Mr Speakers and Schiit Audio have teamed up to present their flagship offerings in the Atrium III room at CanJam SoCal 2017! (Both will also be present in the main Exhibit Area at CanJam SoCal as well)
> 
> Register here to to audition the MrSpeakers Electrostatic system: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/5080c4aaba72caafc1-highend
> This schedule signs you up for 15 minutes on the Elecrostatic system with MrSpeakers' prototype headphone on a Blue  Hawaii with NOS Siemens EL34 tubes and front-ended by the mighty Yggdrasil DAC.   There will also be ETHER Flow headphones powered by Schiit's  Gungnir Multibit DAC and Mjolnir 2 amp (with Phillips Miniwatt tubes) which you can enjoy after your electrostat session.
> You will need to register with your CanJam SoCal Eventbrite ticket number which should be input into the Comment field in the form. CanJam SoCal 2017 tickets are available here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2017-tickets-27797442900


 
  
  
 I am reserved for this session... but given previous experience... I wonder.. is there a set play list from which we can expect to listen. I would like to tune my ears to songs before showing up. If we have access to something like Tidal, or as Seinheisser did at the NY CanJam, a specifically curated set  of 5 songs. I'd like to know what that is before I arrive.


----------



## Jalo

jude said:


> Yes, the Audio Precision team can measure pretty much whatever you bring--headphones, amps, DACs--and will provide you with a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.
> 
> These measurement sessions are available to DIY'ers, curious hobbyists with gear they've been curious about measuring, and companies who would like to see how their products measure with the industry's best audio analyzers.




Can we sign up for more than one spot?


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

deserat said:


> I am reserved for this session... but given previous experience... I wonder.. is there a set play list from which we can expect to listen. I would like to tune my ears to songs before showing up. If we have access to something like Tidal, or as Seinheisser did at the NY CanJam, a specifically curated set  of 5 songs. I'd like to know what that is before I arrive.


 

 Mike likes Wagner. Let's hope he's pulled some strings to have the Solti Ring on whatever source they use. Unless you can hook up your laptop.


----------



## third_eye

Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and one slot per registered CanJam attendee. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal Volunteers or Exhibitors can input "Volunteer" or "Exhibitor" in this field. The HE 1 listening sessions will take place in the Studio IV room in the Atrium section of the hotel, just above the main lobby area.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Can we make sure there is classical music represented on the Sennheiser reel? Perhaps the Wintersturme from Die Walkure?


----------



## deserat

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Mike likes Wagner. Let's hope he's pulled some strings to have the Solti Ring on whatever source they use. Unless you can hook up your laptop.


 
  
 That would be great! I've been working my way through the Solti Ring. (No easy task given my total lack of appreciation for opera)


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

are we limited to one session?


----------



## 16 Bit Bowser

Some day I will make it to a CanJam AND hear the Orpheus.... _Some Day!* *_


----------



## third_eye

bosiemoncrieff said:


> are we limited to one session?


 
  
 Yes. We would like to give as many people as possible an opportunity to get a slot.


----------



## third_eye

16 bit bowser said:


> Some day I will make it to a CanJam AND hear the Orpheus.... _Some Day!* *_


 
  
 Well, that's one of the reasons we do these in major cities and nice hotels.......so it can be fun to plan a trip/holiday around the CanJam dates. Maybe next time!


----------



## DrunkSaru

just signed up for HE-1 audition. I'm excited. I wasn't sure I'd get the ability to sign up with how quickly NY's signup filled up.


----------



## 16 Bit Bowser

Thanks! Hey I was wondering if there was an email list or notification you can get to inform you about the next CanJam/Head-fi meet?


----------



## third_eye

16 bit bowser said:


> Thanks! Hey I was wondering if there was an email list or notification you can get to inform you about the next CanJam/Head-fi meet?


 
  
 Sure, you can sign up to the CanJam Global mailing list here: http://www.canjamglobal.com/contact
  
 The next scheduled CanJam shows are:
  
 CanJam London 2017 - July 15-16
 CanJam@RMAF 2017(Rocky Mountain Audio Fest) - October 6-8
 CanJam NYC 2018 - February 17-18, 2018
  
 with more to follow in 2018.


----------



## 16 Bit Bowser

Thanks! I will attend one day.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## buke9

Got in on the HE-1 . CanJam is awesome this just makes more awesomer : ) Just a week and half away starting to fell it.


----------



## EZE99

buke9 said:


> Got in on the HE-1 . CanJam is awesome this just makes more awesomer : ) Just a week and half away starting to fell it.


 

 If the feeling you are feeling is that of your wallet magically levitating out of your pocket, then Im with you.


----------



## third_eye

buke9 said:


> Got in on the HE-1 . CanJam is awesome this just makes more awesomer : ) Just a week and half away starting to fell it.


 
  
 Me too......in the home stretch now...


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> Me too......in the home stretch now...


 Yes I'm with you. Had a great time last year and hope to have a better time this year. Our 24th anniversary is a day after CanJam closes so she actually bought in to come to CanJam and a couple of days in San Diego I am a lucky man


----------



## AxelCloris

buke9 said:


> Yes I'm with you. Had a great time last year and hope to have a better time this year. Our 24th anniversary is a day after CanJam closes so she actually bought in to come to CanJam and a couple of days in San Diego I am a lucky man


 
  
 Damn, lucky you. I tried getting my wife to join me at the show and to celebrate our anniversary after the event in LA. Unfortunately she's too busy during that time.


----------



## geoffalter11

axelcloris said:


> Damn, lucky you. I tried getting my wife to join me at the show and to celebrate our anniversary after the event in LA. Unfortunately she's too busy during that time.




Where in Detroit are you? I grew up ther pe and went to MSU.


----------



## AxelCloris

geoffalter11 said:


> Where in Detroit are you? I grew up ther pe and went to MSU.


 
  
 I work in Livonia and live in Wixom, but I'm originally from Cincinnati. Still, even though I'm from the Midwest I still make an effort to attend CanJam SoCal every year. The show is definitely worth the flight for me. 2015 and 2016 were incredible. I'm exceedingly excited to see everyone this year too.


----------



## geoffalter11

axelcloris said:


> I work in Livonia and live in Wixom, but I'm originally from Cincinnati. Still, even though I'm from the Midwest I still make an effort to attend CanJam SoCal every year. The show is definitely worth the flight for me. 2015 and 2016 were incredible. I'm exceedingly excited to see everyone this year too.




Awesome. I grew up in Southfield, Oak Park and my family now lives in West Bloomfield. I live in SLC but lived in San Francisco for 10 plus yrs. This will be my first Canjam. Super excited...


----------



## buke9

axelcloris said:


> Damn, lucky you. I tried getting my wife to join me at the show and to celebrate our anniversary after the event in LA. Unfortunately she's too busy during that time.


Yes I do consider myself as lucky. She gave me a pair of 1More triple drivers as a Christmas gift . She is also willing to go to CanJam for at least a day just to have her card filled out to get free stuff she loves free stuff. She tould me to buy the Ether C as they were 10 % off for the meet. She loves a discount so can I argue with her!


----------



## FinalHQ

Hi jwbrent,
  
 Many thanks for your application !
  
 As reviewing the FI-BA-SST, we will contact you for the issue separately.
  
 We will send a notice to selected reviewer as soon as we decide by Apr. 4th.
  
 Looking forward to seeing you at our booth 59@CanJam SoCal ! 
  
 Cheers,


----------



## FinalHQ

Hi Jalo,
  
 Appreciate your application !
  
 We will send a notice to the selected reviewer as we decide by Apr.  4th.
  
 Very looking forward to seeing you at our booth again at SoCal !
  
 all the best,
 final


----------



## Joe Skubinski

​
The new Abyss AB-1266 Phi will make its debut in Southern California. Please visit the Woo Audio or Lotoo booth and hear into the recording through our highest resolution headphone.

More info here...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/666765/the-jps-labs-abyss-ab-1266-impressions-thread/5355#post_13383714


----------



## Byronb

joe skubinski said:


> ​
> The new Abyss AB-1266 Phi will make its debut in Southern California. Please visit the Woo Audio or Lotoo booth and hear into the recording through our highest resolution headphone.
> 
> More info here...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/666765/the-jps-labs-abyss-ab-1266-impressions-thread/5355#post_13383714


 
 WOW! Very nice!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

What's the asking price?


----------



## EZE99

buke9 said:


> Yes I'm with you. Had a great time last year and hope to have a better time this year. Our 24th anniversary is a day after CanJam closes so she actually bought in to come to CanJam and a couple of days in San Diego I am a lucky man


 

 Wow!  Congrats man!  Maybe she will get you the HE-1 as an anniversary gift haha


----------



## Takeanidea

third_eye said:


> For those wishing to demo TOTL systems in a *quiet* environment, Mr Speakers and Schiit Audio have teamed up to present their flagship offerings in the Atrium III room at CanJam SoCal 2017! (Both will also be present in the main Exhibit Area at CanJam SoCal as well)
> 
> Register here to to audition the MrSpeakers Electrostatic system: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/5080c4aaba72caafc1-highend
> This schedule signs you up for 15 minutes on the Elecrostatic system with MrSpeakers' prototype headphone on a Blue  Hawaii with NOS Siemens EL34 tubes and front-ended by the mighty Yggdrasil DAC.   There will also be ETHER Flow headphones powered by Schiit's  Gungnir Multibit DAC and Mjolnir 2 amp (with Phillips Miniwatt tubes) which you can enjoy after your electrostat session.
> You will need to register with your CanJam SoCal Eventbrite ticket number which should be input into the Comment field in the form. CanJam SoCal 2017 tickets are available here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2017-tickets-27797442900


 

 I had a listen to these at Headroom 2017 on Saturday. I was stunned at the quality of this headphone. I spent 20 minutes listening to Metallica on Tidal lossless streaming. Metallica never sounded as good as this to my ears. Subjectively some may prefer this to the SR009 or Utopia or HE1000 v2. I encourage you to prebook this to find out for yourselves whether you think it's as special as I thought


----------



## Joe Skubinski

bosiemoncrieff said:


> What's the asking price?




Same retail price as the original.


----------



## Shure or bust

I just read the 1 slot per ticket number and attendee for the Auditions. Best to send out messages via Sign up genius to let people know. I'll delete my back to back slots per ticket number.


----------



## Trager

I am saving a paycheck just for this. It's gonna be ugly. Or beautiful. I can't decide.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

trager said:


> I am saving a paycheck just for this. It's gonna be ugly. Or beautiful. I can't decide.


 

 it will certainly sound excellent


----------



## unknownguardian

just saw that cavalli audio is still not on the list of exhibitor yet?


----------



## third_eye

unknownguardian said:


> just saw that cavalli audio is still not on the list of exhibitor yet?


 
  
 Thanks, they just registered so adding them in now!


----------



## unknownguardian

third_eye said:


> Thanks, they just registered so adding them in now!



Cool. Hope to hear updates about the liquid spark over the canjam weekends.


----------



## OSSIC

Excited to be at CanJam SoCal this year! We'll have a demo for our 3D audio headphones and we’d love to get your feedback on how they sound!
  
 Our booth will be at #61 Gold Ballroom 
  
 Feel free to reach out with any questions you have!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, I have a final couple of volunteer slots available......send me a PM if interested! 
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam SoCal 2017 T-Shirt.


----------



## DJBaila

:thumbsup_tone1: on the upgrade path for exisiting owners.


----------



## Shure or bust

On the HE-1 signup duplicate ticket slots per ticket #: 
  
Russ Stratton 
 

  
 Mrspeakers and schiit Quiet room signup duplicate ticket slots per ticket #:
  
Russ Stratton


----------



## longbowbbs

shure or bust said:


> On the HE-1 signup duplicate ticket slots per ticket #:
> 
> Russ Stratton
> 
> ...


 
 I am pretty sure Russ can be in two places at once...


----------



## Shure or bust

third_eye said:


> Sure, you can sign up to the CanJam Global mailing list here: http://www.canjamglobal.com/contact
> 
> The next scheduled CanJam shows are:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will there be a canjam San Francisco again ? Makes no sense why you do LA over SF.


----------



## asquare3376

shure or bust said:


> Makes no sense why you do LA over SF.


 Because it's closer to my place


----------



## Andreeww

Does anyone live in Santa Barbara or especially UCSB? I am looking for people to go to Canjam together.


----------



## Dillan

So the new abyss is just an upgrade to the old abyss right? Not a completely different headphone? So kinda like the HEK and HEKv2?

Did the impedence change at all? From what I hear about the originals you need a very powerful amp for these things to truly shine.. still the same for this version too I'm guessing?


----------



## buke9

It's only a week away now. By this time next week I'll be having beers in SoCal


----------



## miceblue

third_eye said:


> [COLOR=000000]FREE Gear Measurements with Audio Precision[/color]



How quiet of a room will the suite be? I had a set of headphones measured at CanJam at RMAF, but their room was right across from a noisy speaker room, which affected the measurements.


----------



## third_eye

miceblue said:


> How quiet of a room will the suite be? I had a set of headphones measured at CanJam at RMAF, but their room was right across from a noisy speaker room, which affected the measurements.


 
  
 yeah, it should be quiet enough. no noisy speaker rooms at CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Shure or bust

asquare3376 said:


> Because it's closer to my place


 
 Are you a Sony fanboy ?


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Can we get confirmation from Sennheiser that the HE-1 audition reel *WILL DEFINITELY HAVE CLASSICAL MUSIC?*


----------



## DecentLevi

I for one prefer never to use the likes of classical or ambient when auditioning gear for inability to analyze dynamics that you can otherwise get from drums of rhythmic tracks


----------



## asquare3376

shure or bust said:


> Are you a Sony fanboy ?


Sony is a brand that I trust. I have had Sennheisers, Denons, Audezes in the past but I always end up keeping Sony. If that makes me a fanboy, I have no problem with it


----------



## danieldpagan

Thats one thing I will never understand about how some of the manufacturers only demo a few songs or a certain genre such as having only classical. They need to have hundreds of different songs from different genres so anyone can have an decent understanding of the entire spectrum of the headphone. Audeze had a small selection of songs at the can jam I went to and even after listening to them I still was confused on what they were supposed to sound like. Selection of music was not that great and was very small.
  
 Schiit Audio was a lot better with quantity but needed some improving on variety.


----------



## geoffalter11

danieldpagan said:


> Thats one thing I will never understand about how some of the manufacturers only demo a few songs or a certain genre such as having only classical. They need to have hundreds of different songs from different genres so anyone can have an decent understanding of the entire spectrum of the headphone. Audeze had a small selection of songs at the can jam I went to and even after listening to them I still was confused on what they were supposed to sound like. Selection of music was not that great and was very small.
> 
> Schiit Audio was a lot better with quantity but needed some improving on variety.


 
 That is why I am bringing my own playlist.  I read that it was wise to bring your own music so I can familiarize yourself with something new in a way I will understand.  Hopefully this rings true.  My first Canjam.  I am very excited.  It will be like seeing color TV for the first time.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

decentlevi said:


> I for one prefer never to use the likes of classical or ambient when auditioning gear for inability to analyze dynamics that you can otherwise get from drums of rhythmic tracks


 

 Isn't it great that people have different tastes? You seem to see clearly the reason for including a *variety* of genres such that listeners of *all persuasions* can get an idea of whether the cans will be suitable to your listening preferences. Just as the Dies Irae from Verdi's Requiem, despite the timpani and bass drums, gives you no insight into electronica, so electronica is of no help whatsoever in determining how the HE-1 might serve the delicate matter of a Schubert lied, or the precise timbre of an oboe in a concerto of Mozart.
  
 In this modern universe of *large hard drives*, it has never been easier to have a robust selection capable of satisfying even the most *obscurantist *audiophile! I can't wait for Sennheiser to *hear the plea for representing classical* alongside more commercially successful genres. Given that HD800, in its stock form, is barely listenable except to classical music, I'm shocked that other CanJam attendees reported their reel previously featuring no classical whatsoever. To call it a gross oversight is an understatement.


----------



## bimmer100

A heads up to everyone attending CanJam SOCAL. 
  
*KitsuneHiFi* and *HoloAudioUSA* will be there  
 we will have the following at our booth...
  
 2 Dacs: Spring L1 and KTE Dac
  
 2 Amps: iFi Pro iCan and iESL (iEnergizer)  + WooAudio WA22 (courtesy of WooAudio)
  
 2 DDC : Singxer SU-1 standard model and Singxer SU-1 KTE Edition
  
 1 Isolation Transformer: KitsuneHifi 800watt O-Type SP isolation transformer w/ Mundorf Silver/Oil caps, Furutech NCF iec and duplex's
  
 5 pairs of Headphones: Stax SR-009, Focal Utopia w/NorneAudio Silver Draug, HE1000V2 w/NorneAudio Silver Draug, Sony MDR-Z1R w/NorneAudio Silverguard2, HD800S w/Draug2 
  
  
 other items:  Eidolic is a new product we will be carrying in the near future. for out DIY we will have a full line of headphone connectors and many of them will be on display for the show.
  
  
 Our giveaways (raffle)!!! : Don't miss out on this!  We are giving away a Singxer SU1 (Saturday 8th), 6 HoloAudio Titanis Turbo USB (3ea Sat/3ea Sun), 1 KitsuneHifi SPDIF cable (Sun 9th)
  
 Our show special pricing (USAONLY)! : Spring L1 dac $1550 the weekend of Canjam, Singxer SU-1 $350, KitsuneHiFi interconnects (hybrid occ true litz/ RCA or XLR) 30% off. 
  
 Please leave a business card or your contact phone number info to enter the Raffle. the giveaways will be AT THE SHOW and towards end of each day.
  
  
 Hope to see many of you at CanJam SOCAL 2017!


----------



## third_eye

*Updated Show Specials list!*

  ​1More15% off all prodcuts expect Quad Driver64 Audio20% show special discount Tia Fourte Giveaway! Visit the 64 Audio Booth to enter the giveaway!AudioquestCome Play With Us Promotion: Follow @audioquestexperience on Facebook, share CanJam SoCal post, and visit booth to enterBlueElla $700, at show $550; Sadie $400, at show $340BluewaveVisit booth to enter into a giveway to win GET portable wireless amplifierBrainwavz AudioGiveaway Promotion: 3x The B200 BA earphones + the Krudul duo earphone hangers (visit booth for more details) Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00Darin Fong Audio50% discount off Out of Your Head software licenses (MSRP $149) Out of Your Head with all presets for $300 (MSRP $677) Vesper Audio custom leather pads for Koss ESP-950's for $79Empire Ears15% off and Free Ear ImpressionsFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! Second Prize SONOROUS III First Prize: F7200Imnano30% off Siren V1 and Storm S1JDS LabsFree Shipping for those mentioning CanJam SoCal in their order notes; valid from April 7-9KitsuneSingxer SU1 - $50 off 30% off KitsuneHiFi XLR or RCA interconnects and KTE USB and SPDIF cables HoloAudio Spring L1 Dac $1549 Show Special Visit the Kitsune/HoloAudio booth to enter into a Free GiveawayLinear Tube Audio$150 off the purchase of any MZ2 or MZ2-S if ordered wiithin a week of the show. Use coupon code SURF on www.lineartubeaudio.comNoble AudioLimited number of complimentary Wizard Sage and Savant IEMs ($799 value) with purchase of a universal Kaiser encore or Katana Sales tax included with all purchasesPeriodic Audio10% discount on all products purchased at show and no sales tax (food for at-show purchases only) Full Periodic reference system for $999 including Periodic Be IEMs, Channel Islands VDA-2 DAC and VHP-2 AMP  RHA15% Discount on the online store using code SOCAL2017; Personalized Dacamp L1 giveawaySurf Cables15% off all orders and Special Giveaways at boothTheoretica Applied Physics20% discount on BACCH-BM, limited supply availableThe Source AVVisit The Source AV booth for a comprehensive list of Show Special pricing on prodcuts from: Focal, MrSpeakers, Cayin, Woo Audio, Sennhesier, Questyle, HiFiman, and Sony Signature SeriesTrinity Audio30% off via a coupon voucher to be handed out at CanJam SoCalUltimate EarsBuy a UERR and get 50% off the UE18+V-Moda10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth 10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the boothZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphones, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## Exidrion

Kind of off topic but I have to give props to the headfi team for how far in advance they give notice and set dates for events. There's already one scheduled almost a year in advance! I wish other operators did that


----------



## AxelCloris

exidrion said:


> Kind of off topic but I have to give props to the headfi team for how far in advance they give notice and set dates for events. There's already one scheduled almost a year in advance! I wish other operators did that


 
  
 Pretty sure that's all Ethan.


----------



## sling5s

From past year Canjam....will Chord or any of the vendors/retailers likely have a discount for those purchasing/preordering the Hugo 2 at Canjam?


----------



## Andreeww

For the UE iem discount, does it have to be from one person or it can be from 2 people?


----------



## Whitigir

Very interesting to see how Stax009 is in comparison to Mr.Speakers ES


----------



## Shure or bust

Hey so is it actually held inside the JW Marriot or next to it in the convention center ?


----------



## Shure or bust

danieldpagan said:


> Thats one thing I will never understand about how some of the manufacturers only demo a few songs or a certain genre such as having only classical. They need to have hundreds of different songs from different genres so anyone can have an decent understanding of the entire spectrum of the headphone. Audeze had a small selection of songs at the can jam I went to and even after listening to them I still was confused on what they were supposed to sound like. Selection of music was not that great and was very small.
> 
> Schiit Audio was a lot better with quantity but needed some improving on variety.




I think classical is only used due to more sacd and dsd hi-rez recordings, everyone can listen to instrumental music such as piano, violin, ect. Would you rather have Rap music or electronic on the Orpheus ? Pop music and crappy vocals? I wouldnt want too...


----------



## Shure or bust

Songs from the Orpheus used for demo: 
 Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4 
 Norah Jones - "Come Away With Me" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjZPFBD6JU 
 Elvis Presley - In The Getto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw 
 Paul Simon - "Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf4YyXVoWeA﻿
  
 I'll have SACD copies of Norah Jones, Elvis, and Jeff Buckly on me to compare He-1 to Mrspeakers prototype and shangri la.


----------



## Shure or bust

jason raymond hsu also has duplicate sign ups for He-1 on Sunday.


----------



## third_eye

shure or bust said:


> jason raymond hsu also has duplicate sign ups for He-1 on Sunday.


 
  
 We'll be removing duplicate sign ups from the sheet this morning as well as opening up some additonal slots in the 4pm-6pm time frame on both days so stay tuned! As a reminder for those signing up, unless you are an exhibitor or a volunteer you will need to input your eventbrite ticket number in the sign up sheet in order to make sure that your slot is confirmed.


----------



## third_eye

shure or bust said:


> Hey so is it actually held inside the JW Marriot or next to it in the convention center ?


 
  
 CanJam SoCal 2017 will be held inside the JW Marriott in the Gold Ballroom as well as in the Atrium/Olympic, and Studio rooms.


----------



## third_eye

More HE 1 slots are now available, click here to register. As a reminder, it's one slot per Eventbrite ticket!


----------



## third_eye

*Effect Audio has some fantastic stuff lined up for CanJam SoCal! Be sure to visit the Effect Audio booth, Gold Ballroom 41*
  
_1) Premiere of " Lionheart " _
 -First Debut was in Asia, SG Canjam which drew massive crowds and attention
 -"Lionheart" is a extension of the critically acclaimed Heritage Series from our line-up. Making it premiere in the West, CanJam SoCal.
  
_2) Premiere of " Merlin" _
 - After a successful bout of collaborations with EmpireEars on the "Arthur", we moved on to the next project with similar concepts in mind - "Merlin" a 4 drivers titan which will impress with its soulful presentation!
 - First official debut!
  
_3) Future of Portable Audio_
 Insights from Suyang & Eric on the trends of portable audio, cabling and whats coming! 
  
*Promotions *
  
_1) 15% off for all Empire Ears Users_ _[In -Show]_
 All EmpireEars users gets 15% off our entire line-up during the show upon showing us their EmpireEars CIEM/UIEM
  
_2) 10% off for all Show attendees__ __[In -Show]_
 Show attendees 10% off for on-site purchases
  
_3) 5% off for all online purchases__ - 6th -13th April __[Global]_
 Coupon Code : socalcanjam
  
*Giveaways*
  
 1) Effect Audio Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/) will be creating a post to gather feedbacks. 
 - A post on Customer Service,  Attitude and experience with Brand representatives in shows ; 
 - A post on Products & Services
  
 Total of 2 winners will be selected from both posts (1 each). Prize will be a Eros II & Thor Silver II.


----------



## LarryMagoo

I finally bought my Ticket for this Saturday....do you still have a T-Shirt for me?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Larry


----------



## third_eye

Audeze and CanJam Global are pleased to announce a CanJam SoCal live music event at the Novo Lounge at L.A. LIVE (right next door to the JW Marriott) on Saturday, April 8 from 8pm-Midnight. The event will feature a live acoustic set from Travis Garland followed by a DJ set from multi-Grammy winning (and Usher DJ and Producer) DJ Iz. *Spaces are limited*, so click here to RSVP to the event.


----------



## Shure or bust

Signed up haha


----------



## third_eye

larrymagoo said:


> I finally bought my Ticket for this Saturday....do you still have a T-Shirt for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Larry


 
  
 I sure do!


----------



## Andreeww

andrew lin said:


> For the UE iem discount, does it have to be from one person or it can be from 2 people?



???


----------



## LarryMagoo

third_eye said:


> I sure do!


 

 Thanks third eye!!!  
  
 This will be my first Can Jam.   Bringing my 800S's to check out other HP's.   Hoping to meet Jason Stoddard and Mike Moffat there.  They seem to be in cahoots with Mr Speakers as they have a separate room for demos...
  
 Where will I find you down there....it will be a 6+ hour drive...
  
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## third_eye

larrymagoo said:


> Thanks third eye!!!
> 
> This will be my first Can Jam.   Bringing my 800S's to check out other HP's.   Hoping to meet Jason Stoddard and Mike Moffat there.  They seem to be in cahoots with Mr Speakers as they have a separate room for demos...
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's awesome! And a perfect "first CanJam" as this will be the biggest one we have ever done! Both Jason and Mike will be there............I'll be around the Registration Desk for most of the morning on Saturday. Please stop by and say hi!


----------



## EZE99

@Audeze Will an iSine 10 and/or 20 demo unit be at CanJam?


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
  
 There are _several_ new products being launched at CanJam SoCal this year, and we unveil them for the first time in this episode of Head-Fi TV. With more exhibitors than any previous CanJam, a CanJam After Party sponsored by Audeze with live musical acts, and CanJam SoCal's move to the heart of Los Angeles, this is expected to be the biggest CanJam to date!
  
  

_CanJam SoCal 2017 Preview and Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik, Jude Mansilla, and Brian Murphy


----------



## wormsdriver

haha, that was awesome @ the 25 minute mark!


----------



## audionewbi

First thanks Jude for the video, another great video. At first when I saw the KANN release on moon-audio I thought it was an april first joke due to the deviation from the natural AK design and the fact that its feature appear to be better than their AK380 flagship. Great to see AK releasing something that challenges their own flagship product at a cheaper price. Like wise great to see JH Audio releasing a cheaper product that appears to challenge their much more expensive IEM. Makes me wonder what their future has to offer.


----------



## Sound Eq

where can i find full specs of AK Kann


----------



## jwbrent

yes, please, more info on the KANN ... especially the price and the DACs employed.


----------



## catalystcc

jwbrent said:


> yes, please, more info on the KANN ... especially the price and the DACs employ


 
 It's mentioned in the video,  cost around $1000 USD with AKM AK4490 dac chip.


----------



## jwbrent

catalystcc said:


> It's mentioned in the video,  cost around $1000 USD with AKM AK4490 dac chip.


 

 Thank you ... in watching the video again, I picked up on the 4490 DAC.


----------



## catalystcc

Really looking forward to the JH lola, seems very promising to pair with Hugo 2.


----------



## Sound Eq

catalystcc said:


> It's mentioned in the video,  cost around $1000 USD with AKM AK4490 dac chip.


 
 is it dual dac


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Specs of KANN.

Via moon-audio  on April 1st

Sorry the bottom is cut off

(In before someone says iBasso DX200 uses Usb-C).


----------



## Shure or bust

I almost lost my He-1 spot. It got removed due to duplicate name. I had 2 ticket numbers under my name. One for me and my friend. Makes no sense regarding removal. Updated info and reclaimed spot under his name. I would have been pissed if it was taken.


----------



## hemtmaker

That Wa33 looks so compact for a flagship


----------



## Amplicific

expatinjapan said:


> Specs of KANN.
> 
> Via moon-audio
> 
> ...


 
 Wow I think I just found a replacement for my old AK 120, that looks very promising.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Any info on the JH Lola? Price and availability?


----------



## NPWS

twice tzuyu said:


> Any info on the JH Lola? Price and availability?


 
 $1599 I think


----------



## mochill

I found a dap to look foward too as well and lola


----------



## lostman

Those Sine Deluxe look interesting, but limited run available via private lounge? What gives?


----------



## MidFiMoney

The Lola looks awfully interesting!


----------



## Andykong

expatinjapan said:


> Specs of KANN.
> 
> Via moon-audio  on April 1st
> 
> ...




Cayin i5 uses USB Type C, launched June 2016. We have just released our N3 DAP, our second DAP with Type C connector two weeks ago.


----------



## Andykong

shure or bust said:


> Songs from the Orpheus used for demo:
> Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4
> 
> Norah Jones - "Come Away With Me" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjZPFBD6JU
> ...




Can I use my own music when I audition the He1? Should I bring a CD with me? Or a DAP with digital output to feed into the DAC?


----------



## bvng3540

Only Lola, what about the new Jh audio Bertha


----------



## soundblast75

I might be in for both 
Exciting!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm curious to know if anyone's "plan of attack" changed after seeing the preview video. I know there are several products I can't wait to spend time with at the show.


----------



## geoffalter11

axelcloris said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone's "plan of attack" changed after seeing the preview video. I know there are several products I can't wait to spend time with at the show.


 
 for me it is simple... start at the beginning and see it all.


----------



## DecentLevi

andykong said:


> Can I use my own music when I audition the He1? Should I bring a CD with me? Or a DAP with digital output to feed into the DAC?


 
 AFAIK, when Sennheiser exhibits the rare Orpheus, they restrict the playlist / rig configuration to theirs, to prevent any possible mishaps (perhaps with volume levels) that may occur, and with their Orpheus 2 they also didn't let you change the track playing. I'm fine with that, within the space of 10 minutes I'll probably get to hear a variety of 2-3 genres.
  
 Interestingly, it would appear as if we'll be listening to the Orpheus 2 vs. the original HE-1 which I would have been even more interested to demo. The photo shown in the announcement more closely resembles the unit on the left, vs. the original on the right.
  
 
 I wonder if someone can confirm we will be demoing the Sennheiser HE1060 + HEV1060 vs. the HE90 / HEV90?


----------



## Dionysus

*Coming Soon - Arrives May 2017!*

*NEW* Astell & Kern KANN Digital Music & Media Player

 This Powerful Headphone Amplifier featuring 32bit 384kHz Bit to Bit Playback, Native DSD, Nand 64GB Memory, 2 Type SD Card Slots and USB Type-C Fast Chargning

  
  
 [size=20.007px]Astell & Kern Kann [/size]
  
 [size=20.007px]Details[/size]
 *The NEW Single DAC, AKM4490*

Uses the same chip in the 300 Series Players (AK300, AK320, AK380)

*32bit/384kHz Bit to Bit Playback & Native DSD Playback*

No compression. No upsample. No conversion. Exact Digital Music.

*More Power with Extended Battery Life*

3.5 times more power output with high-gain setting

6200mAh battery. Up to 14 hours. Double any other A&K portable player!

*USB 3.0 Type-C Connection*

First portable to offer Type-C USB. Allows for faster charging and data transfer compared to micro USB connection.

*Dual SD Slots*

1 micro and 1 full size SD card slots for more storage than ever before!

*Various Output Options*

Dedicated line out, both Balanced (2.5mm) and Unbalanced (3.5mm)

Dedicated headphone out, both Balanced (2.5mm) and Unbalanced (3.5mm)


----------



## AxelCloris

decentlevi said:


> AFAIK, when Sennheiser exhibits the rare Orpheus, they restrict the playlist / rig configuration to theirs, to prevent any possible mishaps (perhaps with volume levels) that may occur, and with their Orpheus 2 they also didn't let you change the track playing. I'm fine with that, within the space of 10 minutes I'll probably get to hear a variety of 2-3 genres.
> 
> Interestingly, it would appear as if we'll be listening to the Orpheus 2 vs. the original HE-1 which I would have been even more interested to demo. The photo shown in the announcement more closely resembles the unit on the left, vs. the original on the right.
> 
> I wonder if someone can confirm we will be demoing the Sennheiser HE1060 + HEV1060 vs. the HE90 / HEV90?


 
  
 I haven't head anything about Sennheiser showing the HE90/HEV90 combo. They didn't have one for NYC. The HE 1 isn't called the Orpheus 2.


----------



## buke9

geoffalter11 said:


> for me it is simple... start at the beginning and see it all.


That is my plan also other than my slots with HE-1's and Ether E's.


----------



## Majid Mute

npws said:


> $1599 I think





4 driver?2dd 2ba?


----------



## DecentLevi

axelcloris said:


> I haven't head anything about Sennheiser showing the HE90/HEV90 combo. They didn't have one for NYC. The HE 1 isn't called the Orpheus 2.


 
 It had seemed that some were referring to it as the Orpheus 2, as it's the 2nd version. When I hear the term HE-1 it would seem to refer to the original Orpheus, but I guess they're actually referring to the 'reborn' Orpheus, technically the HE1060 + HEV1060 unit.


----------



## AxelCloris

decentlevi said:


> It had seemed that some were referring to it as the Orpheus 2, as it's the 2nd version. When I hear the term HE-1 it would seem to refer to the original Orpheus, but I guess they're actually referring to the 'reborn' Orpheus, technically the HE1060 + HEV1060 unit.


 
  
 Yeah, many have called it the Orpheus 2, and even in the Head-Fi TV announcement video Jude called it "the Orpheus successor," but its official name is the Sennheiser HE 1 and it's not a revision of the Orpheus but a different system entirely. When it's mentioned in a Head-Fi TV episode, the HE 1 system is called/labeled the HE 1.
  
 Not trying to argue, just don't want anyone to expect a direct Orpheus vs HE 1 comparison at the show.


----------



## Deftone

bvng3540 said:


> Only Lola, what about the new Jh audio Bertha


 
  
 LOL that was an april fools joke.


----------



## Deftone

I think this is the only time A&K have released a player that doesnt look sleek and sexy, actually its quite ugly.


----------



## bmichels

*2 *SD Slots in the Astell & Kern Kann !  Finally   






 .  Thanks A&K ...
  
 Hope Wifi/Tidal streaming is still implemented..  
  
 Also hope that Q&K will launch a 480 serie ( Kann is not a successor to the AK380, but another line)


----------



## geoffalter11

buke9 said:


> That is my plan also other than my slots with HE-1's and Ether E's.


 
 I have a slot for the Ether E's as well. Looking forward to 15 min.  Although this is my first Canjam, I have been going to the National Restaurants big show in Chicago for the past 6 years.  The show is gigantic and takes 3 days to walk and see everything.  My experience tells me that you pick a starting point and pace yourself knowing there is enough time for everything.  Once you walk it, you back track to the things you need more time with.  I find this pace and flow to allow me the opportunity to really understand what is there and what I am interested in really digesting.  The rest becomes superfluous.  Just a humble opinion from a chef, not a Canjam expert.


----------



## buke9

geoffalter11 said:


> I have a slot for the Ether E's as well. Looking forward to 15 min.  Although this is my first Canjam, I have been going to the National Restaurants big show in Chicago for the past 6 years.  The show is gigantic and takes 3 days to walk and see everything.  My experience tells me that you pick a starting point and pace yourself knowing there is enough time for everything.  Once you walk it, you back track to the things you need more time with.  I find this pace and flow to allow me the opportunity to really understand what is there and what I am interested in really digesting.  The rest becomes superfluous.  Just a humble opinion from a chef, not a Canjam expert.


I was at CanJam SoCal last year and if you don't take two days you will miss some things like I did last year even with two. I was too much like a kid in a candy store. This year will be a bit more focused well maybe; ) It is a great time with great gear and great people. I have heard the Ether E's twice now and both times in meet conditions so it will be nice to hear them in a quite room. If this is your first CanJam your going to love it I'm sure.


----------



## Jalo

dionysus said:


> *Coming Soon - Arrives May 2017!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they put 2 standard SD card slots then A&K can claim to be the first one comes out with a 1T dap. What does that even means "3.5 times more power with high gain setting". What is the impedance, what is the wattage and voltage per channel? 3.5 times has no meaning if not specify. They still don"t have digital out just line out?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

1.3 ohms balanced 

0.65 ohms unbalanced

'Twice the voltage of the 300 series players in unbalanced and three times in balanced mode.' Paraphrased (if its helpful).


----------



## geoffalter11

buke9 said:


> I was at CanJam SoCal last year and if you don't take two days you will miss some things like I did last year even with two. I was too much like a kid in a candy store. This year will be a bit more focused well maybe; ) It is a great time with great gear and great people. I have heard the Ether E's twice now and both times in meet conditions so it will be nice to hear them in a quite room. If this is your first CanJam your going to love it I'm sure.


 
 Thank you for the advice.  I will heed your advice and try my best to see it all within the time I have.  I am beyond excited.


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## stevenswall

third_eye said:


> FREE Gear Measurements with Audio Precision How Does Your Gear Measure?
> Sign up for a free test session at CanJam SoCal and find out!
> Whether you’re an exhibitor or an attendee, this is an opportunity to test your equipment—headphones, DACs, amplifiers, etc.—with high-performance audio analyzers and consult with one of our audio test experts.
> Offered as a free service during CanJam SoCal, this is your chance to receive key audio measurements of your product or prototype and receive a flash drive with a report of the results plus the APx project file used to create the report.  Each session includes 30 minutes of time on one of two test stations and time with one of our audio test experts to discuss your results.
> ...


 
  
 Any chance a swathe of smartphones could be tested, or is this more for product development? Most of us probably have DAC/amp combos, but with the everyday consumer who might be interested, PocketNow has been doing "Real Audio Reviews" on Youtube and getting some engagement by measuring the capabilities of phone's onboard chips. The technical measurements of an iPhone7/GS7/OnePlus 3T/Google Pixel/LG devices with their apparently 'hifi' dac would be useful. I'm betting that between the staff and a few attendees we could get a nice sample. I have a 3T.


----------



## buke9

geoffalter11 said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I will heed your advice and try my best to see it all within the time I have.  I am beyond excited.


 Me too it is a lot of fun. Soo much to listen to. OT as a chef you should make it to Louisville lots of really good stuff here. Just went to Mesh this Sunday to check out thier Bloody Mary as I love a good one and theirs was pretty good but the deviled eggs were so good. Your basic deviled egg topped with bacon and a Wasabi and something drizzle on top and a parsley and cilantro drizzle on the bottom holy crap good.


----------



## geoffalter11

buke9 said:


> Me too it is a lot of fun. Soo much to listen to. OT as a chef you should make it to Louisville lots of really good stuff here. Just went to Mesh this Sunday to check out thier Bloody Mary as I love a good one and theirs was pretty good but the deviled eggs were so good. Your basic deviled egg topped with bacon and a Wasabi and something drizzle on top and a parsley and cilantro drizzle on the bottom holy crap good.


 
 That sounds delicious.  I love a good deviled egg, especially when the egg is cooked perfectly lending the perfect texture to the creamed out egg yolk.  I haven't eaten in Louisville since 1995.  I was in Louisville for a Phish show in October of 95.  Been too long.  Would love to see My Morning Jacket in their hometown.  I have a list of things I am interested in for Canjam.  I want to replace my Focal Elear.  As much as I love The Elear, I have fatigue issues that have become increasingly more prevalent.  I need a tube amp and I am interested in a DAP.  I should leave my CC's at home.  I already have a Wells Audio Milo en route.  haha...


----------



## Trager

geoffalter11, if this is your first CanJam, I'd tell you this -- bring your own DAP if you have it, or load a bunch of your favorite songs onto your phone in the highest quality you can. Set up a playlist of stuff that's common and that you really like so that you can try (usually in vain) to do apples to apples comparison. 

Even if you're going in with a plan and specific things you want to see, check out some of the random things you've never heard of. Two years ago, the Oppo PM-3 and the Pendulumic Stance S1+ were my stand-outs, and I was going mostly to look for new IEMs. Last year, 1More blew me away with their value for price, and I've introduced a bunch of people to this hobby via their wares now.


----------



## geoffalter11

trager said:


> @geoffalter11, if this is your first CanJam, I'd tell you this -- bring your own DAP if you have it, or load a bunch of your favorite songs onto your phone in the highest quality you can. Set up a playlist of stuff that's common and that you really like so that you can try (usually in vain) to do apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Even if you're going in with a plan and specific things you want to see, check out some of the random things you've never heard of. Two years ago, the Oppo PM-3 and the Pendulumic Stance S1+ were my stand-outs, and I was going mostly to look for new IEMs. Last year, 1More blew me away with their value for price, and I've introduced a bunch of people to this hobby via their wares now.


 
 Thank you, Trager.  I really appreciate it.  I have loaded a very extensive playlist on my phone and will also bring my portable Oppo and Leckerton should I need.  I love the PM-3.  It is my travel headphone and still my favorite because of my history with it.  I will be ready with an open mind to take it all in.


----------



## x RELIC x

Ok, since the announcement of the Lola this all I can hear playing in my head.... 


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-IUMCyAR6U0[/VIDEO]


Interested in the Lola and look forward to impressions from CanJam SoCal.


----------



## buke9

geoffalter11 said:


> That sounds delicious.  I love a good deviled egg, especially when the egg is cooked perfectly lending the perfect texture to the creamed out egg yolk.  I haven't eaten in Louisville since 1995.  I was in Louisville for a Phish show in October of 95.  Been too long.  Would love to see My Morning Jacket in their hometown.  I have a list of things I am interested in for Canjam.  I want to replace my Focal Elear.  As much as I love The Elear, I have fatigue issues that have become increasingly more prevalent.  I need a tube amp and I am interested in a DAP.  I should leave my CC's at home.  I already have a Wells Audio Milo en route.  haha...





geoffalter11 said:


> That sounds delicious.  I love a good deviled egg, especially when the egg is cooked perfectly lending the perfect texture to the creamed out egg yolk.  I haven't eaten in Louisville since 1995.  I was in Louisville for a Phish show in October of 95.  Been too long.  Would love to see My Morning Jacket in their hometown.  I have a list of things I am interested in for Canjam.  I want to replace my Focal Elear.  As much as I love The Elear, I have fatigue issues that have become increasingly more prevalent.  I need a tube amp and I am interested in a DAP.  I should leave my CC's at home.  I already have a Wells Audio Milo en route.  haha...


----------



## buke9

I have not seen them here but they are quite good. The Mills is a awesome amp. I like my Kenzie a bit more but that is after a bit of time so I won't be definitive on that.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

>


 
  
 If Sennheiser is doing the same at CanJam Singapore, it's the HE-1060 (marble one, not sure why we started call it HE-1, it's confusing as hell!).  Demo'ed it in Singapore, one word -- "WOW."  It's the best system I've heard (I've heard 009 thru bhse/carbon/HV, though not DIYT2 yet).  Even at half-priced, no $$$$/kidneys to pay for...


----------



## EZE99

@third_eye  How many people are expected to be competing against me in giveaways at attending CanJam SoCal?  haha


----------



## makethemusic

ATTENTION HEAD FIERS!!! 

Echobox Audio is looking for 2 people to help us out throughout the show! The job is pretty simple: you will be at our booth as an Echobox representative during regular show hours. A 1 hour break will be given for lunch / show exploration, and your meal will be paid for. Hourly rate is $20/hr for show hours, and $25/hr for any setup or takedown you are asked to help with. A general understanding of DAP's and IEM's is required, and bonus points if you are already familiar with our products  

If you are interested in the job, PM me with the title "CanJam SoCal Job"! 

Also, we are looking for a part time customer service person, so if you do well during the show there is a real possibility of a more permanent job, should that be of interest


----------



## NPWS

bvng3540 said:


> Only Lola, what about the new Jh audio Bertha


 
 it's april fools lol
  


majid mute said:


> npws said:
> 
> 
> > $1599 I think
> ...


 
 8 drivers I think CMIIW, 2 ba for low, 2 DD for mid and 4 ba for high


----------



## EZE99

third_eye said:


> *Effect Audio has some fantastic stuff lined up for CanJam SoCal! Be sure to visit the Effect Audio booth, Gold Ballroom 41*
> 
> _1) Premiere of " Lionheart " _
> -First Debut was in Asia, SG Canjam which drew massive crowds and attention
> ...


 

 When you say 10% off for all Show attendees, is that for all vendors?


----------



## Shure or bust

The Hifiman RE-$2000 will steal the show


----------



## asquare3376

eze99 said:


> When you say 10% off for all Show attendees, is that for all vendors?


 I think he's saying 10% off for all attendees on "Effect Audio" if you don't own any of their gear already. If already own one, then you'll get 15%


----------



## Edward777

So, I've never been to a CanJam before, so I've got a couple of questions, as I'm considering going, but not sold yet.  
  
 As a background, I'm not a _huge_ headphone nut, but I would definitely be more into the headphone game if I had more money right now (currently unemployed, and in general just someone in their 20s, haha).  I just moved back to Los Angeles, so it wouldn't require travel or staying overnight or anything.  If I went, it would problem be with my GF.
  
 Can I buy tickets at the door, or is this something you need to buy ahead of time for?  So, could I show up last-minute if I have nothing else to do this weekend and decide spur-of-the-moment?  Also, would you guys recommend CanJam for a total newbie like myself?  I'm assuming the bulk is going around and trying different headphones and amps out, and meeting other people with the same hobby?


----------



## EffectAudio

​  
07 Apr 17' - 09 Apr 17'
  ​  *Save your dates ~!!*​ 
  ​ 
 *Effect Audio's team (Guess who?) will be attending the SoCal CanJam with a few brilliant items in our arsenal!! *



*Heres the show headlining features:*
  ​ 
​  *1) Premier of "Lionheart" *​ 
 Since it's debut in Singapore CanJam, "Lionheart" is the most inquired, most sought after product offering in our repertoire after "Leonidas". Cable designing and manufacturing pushed to the extremes to seek a SOULFUL sound. "Lionheart" baring it's fangs for the first time in the western hemisphere of Head-Fi. Don't miss your chance to listen in!!​    
​  

*2) Debut of "EA PSquared Plug"*
 After SG, we pushed ourselves on how much further could we value-add to our supporters who were dead set on getting a "Lionheart" regardless of crazy wait times or unpredictable stocks stability. EA seek out the best materials in plug materials deriving at the PSquared Plug (Specs to be revealed at a later date) - which shockingly made the "Lionheart" sounds we daresay 20-30% better; Coherence, Phasing, Staging, Width , Details, Layering, Separation. You name it, you got it. Sounds too good to be true? We challenge to you a live demo!​ 
  ​ ​ 
 *3) Official launch of "Merlin"*​ 
After a successful bout of collaborations with EmpireEars on the "Arthur", we moved on to the next project with similar concepts in mind - "Merlin" a 4 drivers titan which will impress with its energy and dynamics!!
  ​  ​  ​ 
 *4) "New Trends of Portable Audio"*​ 
 Eric will be entering the seminar on to discuss on whats coming up and what we would be looking forward to with industry titans like Andy Reagan (JerryHarveyAudio), Jack Vang (EmpireEars)(Sam McKinney (Echobox)...​ 
 
  ​ 
*Promotions Aboard~*​ 
*Tier A Rebate - EA Family Tier*
*15% off for all Empire Ears / Vision Ears Users [At Show Event]*
All EmpireEars / VisionEars users gets 15% off our any of our entire line-up during the show upon showing us their EmpireEars / VisionEars CIEM/UIEM
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
   *Tier B Rebate - SoCal CanJam Attendees Tier*
*10% off entire Effect Audio Product Offerings [At Show Event] *
All SoCal attendee gets 10% off our any of our entire line-up during the show
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
   *Tier C Rebate - Global Tier*
*5% off entire Effect Audio Product Offerings [Available Globally] *
Between 6th - 13 April, Effect Audio website will run a 5% discount off our offerings - Coupon Code : *socalcanjam*
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
  

*Giveaway Bonanza~!!*​  
​  ​ *1) Thor Silver II Giveaway *
 Like Share and comment on this post.


​  ​ *2) Eros II Giveaway *
 Like Share and comment on this post.​ 
  ​  
​ *SEE **YOU* *GUYS ~!!*
  ​   ​ 

 ​


----------



## moedawg140

CanJam SoCal - it's going to be grand, especially in the heart of L.A.!
  
 Thanks again to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting this on!
  
 For those that may want a little extra fun before CanJam, there is a place for people to unwind, eat some tasty food (food truck style designed by their executive chef, Chang Sivilay), drink some scrumptious drinks (full bar), play some ping pong (cushioned Olympic competition flooring), and share in the camaraderie of others!
  
 The location is:
  
_SPiN (at The Standard), 550 South Flower Street Los Angeles, 90071_
  
 This location is only a 15 minute walk from the JW Marriott, so if you are around the area, you won't even need to move your car or Uber to the location!
  
*Time to meet: This Friday at 7:30pm, 4-7-17*.
  
 Here are a few photos of SPiN Los Angeles: 
  

  


  

  

  

  

  

  
 Feel free to RSVP in the thread (or PM me if you'd prefer) - to get a general interest (and to find out how many tables I should reserve/pay for).
  
 Looking forward to seeing and hanging out with everyone who can make the Showdown and CanJam SoCal this year!


----------



## Eicrux

@jude How would you rate DSR7BT, DSR9BT and MDR1000X purely based on sound quality when the audio technicas paired with aptx hd and sony with ldac?


----------



## Jalo

@Moedawg, is Friday the only time for the meet at 7:30 pm? I have not touch a paddle for at least eight years but I will be interested if this is the only time. Thanks for organizing. Do you know the parking situation? By the way do you have a USTTA rating? Just want to prepare psychologically to be killed


----------



## razzer001

Brainwavz Audio @ Canjam SoCal 2017​  ​ Hello headfi'ers, team Brainwavz will be at Canjam SoCal and we looking forward to meeting up and chatting with all of you. This won't be our first Canjam but it will be our first at SoCal and we are stoked!​  ​ We will be exhibiting our Balanced Armature based B Series earphones, the B100, B150 and B200 as well as our headphone storage gadgets and earpads. We will also have on hand our not yet released triple and quad driver B300 and B400 earphones. You can find more information at this thread. The B300/B400 at the show are early 3D printed prototypes and we would be delighted to get your feedback on their sound, shape and fit. These are just the first prototypes, so the final versions maybe quite different.​  ​  ​ ​ ***Giveaway***​  ​ We're giving 3 lucky people our Brainwavz B200 Dual BA Earphones + Krudul Earphone Storage Solution - to enter, visit our booth, try one or more of our products and fill out the contest entry card, a random winner will be picked by the 14th of April.​  ​  ​ ***Show Specials***​  ​  ​ Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 (Normally $109.50+)​ Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 (Normally $199.00+)​ Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 (Normally $40.00)​ Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00 (Normally $50.00)​  ​ There will also be a 10% Discount coupon card at our booth which can be used on any Brainwavz products sold on Amazon.com (Sold by Brainwavz Audio).​  ​  ​  ​ We can't wait for this weekend and looking forward to meeting ya'll ​  
 ​


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

sko0bydoo said:


> If Sennheiser is doing the same at CanJam Singapore, it's the HE-1060 (marble one, not sure why we started call it HE-1, it's confusing as hell!).  Demo'ed it in Singapore, one word -- "WOW."  It's the best system I've heard (I've heard 009 thru bhse/carbon/HV, though not DIYT2 yet).  Even at half-priced, no $$$$/kidneys to pay for...


 

 The Orpheus Successor is the Orpheus 2 is the HE-1060/HEV-1060 is the HE-1.


----------



## Jozurr

Is someone driving from San Francisco on any of the days? Is it possible to hitch a ride?


----------



## third_eye

edward777 said:


> So, I've never been to a CanJam before, so I've got a couple of questions, as I'm considering going, but not sold yet.
> 
> As a background, I'm not a _huge_ headphone nut, but I would definitely be more into the headphone game if I had more money right now (currently unemployed, and in general just someone in their 20s, haha).  I just moved back to Los Angeles, so it wouldn't require travel or staying overnight or anything.  If I went, it would problem be with my GF.
> 
> Can I buy tickets at the door, or is this something you need to buy ahead of time for?  So, could I show up last-minute if I have nothing else to do this weekend and decide spur-of-the-moment?  Also, would you guys recommend CanJam for a total newbie like myself?  I'm assuming the bulk is going around and trying different headphones and amps out, and meeting other people with the same hobby?


 
  
 Yes, you would be able to buy tickets at the door. And this event is perfect for newbies as well as establisthed head-fiers to bring along their non-audiophile friends. Hope to see you there!


----------



## musicman59

Does anybody know if AudioValve will be at Canjam SoCal and will show their Solaris amplifier?
 If they will be there, can somebody report back impressions?
 Thanks!


----------



## czy6412

jozurr said:


> Is someone driving from San Francisco on any of the days? Is it possible to hitch a ride?


 
 You can get a megabus to Downtown LA


----------



## darinf

Hi everyone,
  
 Just a few announcements about Darin Fong Audio and Out Of Your Head at CanJam SoCal:
  
*We will be having a raffle at our booth.*

Just stop by our booth and listen to our running demo. At the end of the demo see one of us at the booth so we can get your name and e-mail address and Head-Fi handle. We will be giving away a copy of Out Of Your Head software with all 30 presets. This is over $675 worth of software!
  
*We will also be having our show specials (at the show only and must be purchased during CanJam.):*

Out Of Your Head with one preset will be 50% off which is normally $150 but only $75 at the show.
Out Of Your Head with all the presets will be $300, normally $675.
  
*For those that cannot attend the show, we will still have a "show special" available online NOW! :*

Out Of Your Head with one preset will be 33% off which is normally $150 discounted to $99.
 Use coupon code "*canjamsocal2017*"
Out Of Your Head with all the presets will be $400, normally $675.
 Use coupon code "*canjamsocal2017all*"
To use the coupon codes, you must download and install the Out Of Your Head trial first.
 Then from within the Out Of Your Head Control Panel, double click on any preset.
 In the pop-up window, enter your e-mail address to get to our store.
 Add the item Out Of Your Head with one preset to your cart (and pick the preset you want to license.)
 If you want to purchase all the presets also add Out Of Your Head - All Licenses to your cart.
 Then use the coupon codes above when checking out.
  
*We will also have our Koss ESP-950 products for sale at the show:*

Vesper Audio replacement leather pads with memory foam - $89 (We will only have 8 pairs in stock.)
Koss ESP-950 to Stax adapter cable - $149 (We will have 6 in stock.)
  
 Finally, if you are not familiar with Out Of Your Head software and you aren't able to come to CanJam SoCal, here's a pre-rendered online demo. Just put on your headphones and listen to our demo:
  

  
 Looking forward to meeting everyone at the Darin Fong Audio booth!
  
 -Darin Fong
http://fongaudio.com


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We have new flagship full balanced 2A3 tube headphone amplifier - WA33.


----------



## Zachik

darinf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a few announcements about Darin Fong Audio and Out Of Your Head at CanJam SoCal:
> 
> ...




  
 I dare everyone to listen to Darin's demo, and not buy the software on the spot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I listened to Darin's demo at RMAF 2016, twice, and pulled my credit card to pay.  It is THAT good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will probably buy another preset, so I can install it on my 2nd PC at home.  1st used for watching movies, 2nd will be used for music listening.


----------



## makethemusic

makethemusic said:


> ATTENTION HEAD FIERS!!!
> 
> Echobox Audio is looking for 2 people to help us out throughout the show! The job is pretty simple: you will be at our booth as an Echobox representative during regular show hours. A 1 hour break will be given for lunch / show exploration, and your meal will be paid for. Hourly rate is $20/hr for show hours, and $25/hr for any setup or takedown you are asked to help with. A general understanding of DAP's and IEM's is required, and bonus points if you are already familiar with our products
> 
> ...


 
 Just letting everyone know we are still looking for people!


----------



## ejong7

makethemusic said:


> Just letting everyone know we are still looking for people!




Sam get me a flight ticket to do this hahahaha.


----------



## makethemusic

ejong7 said:


> Sam get me a flight ticket to do this hahahaha.


 
 That would be awesome! Probably not gonna happen though :/


----------



## mochill

I would take the jobonly need a ticket


----------



## Watagump

Pm sent Ethan.


----------



## Watagump

Oh man, I don't know anything about IEM's sorry Sam.


----------



## makethemusic

watagump said:


> Oh man, I don't know anything about IEM's sorry Sam.


 
 Never too late to learn


----------



## third_eye

*Updated Show Specials *
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*1More15% off all products expect Quad Driver64 Audio20% show special discount Tia Fourte Giveaway! Visit the 64 Audio Booth to enter the giveaway!AudioquestCome Play With Us Promotion: Follow @audioquestexperience on Facebook, share CanJam SoCal post, and visit booth to enterBlueElla $700, at show $550; Sadie $400, at show $340BluewaveVisit booth to enter into a giveaway to win GET portable wireless amplifierBrainwavz AudioGiveaway Promotion: 3x The B200 BA earphones + the Krudul duo earphone hangers (visit booth for more details) Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00Campfire AudioLyra II - $100 off; Vega - $200 off; CV5 (black or silver) - $200 offCardas Audio30% off all products (30th Anniversary A8 will be preoder)Darin Fong Audio50% discount off Out of Your Head software licenses (MSRP $149) Out of Your Head with all presets for $300 (MSRP $677) Vesper Audio custom leather pads for Koss ESP-950's for $79Echobox Audio25% off Show Special on the Traveler and Finder earphones, and pre-order ExplorerEffect Audio15% off entire line up for all Empire Ears Users 10% off for all Show Attendees 5% off for all online purchases between April 6-13 using Coupon Code: socalcanjamEmpire Ears15% off and Free Ear ImpressionsFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! Second Prize SONOROUS III First Prize: F7200Imnano30% off Siren V1 and Storm S1JDS LabsFree Shipping for CanJam SoCal attendees; valid from April 7-9KitsuneSingxer SU1 - $50 off 30% off KitsuneHiFi XLR or RCA interconnects and KTE USB and SPDIF cables HoloAudio Spring L1 Dac $1549 Show Special Visit the Kitsune/HoloAudio booth to enter into a Free GiveawayLinear Tube Audio$150 off the purchase of any MZ2 or MZ2-S if ordered wiithin a week of the show. Use coupon code SURF on www.lineartubeaudio.comLittle LabsSave a Benjamin on a MONOTOR cash special for CanJam Socal attendeesNoble AudioLimited number of complimentary Wizard Sage and Savant IEMs ($799 value) with purchase of a universal Kaiser encore or Katana Sales tax included with all purchasesPeriodic Audio10% discount on all products purchased at show and no sales tax (food for at-show purchases only) Full Periodic reference system for $999 including Periodic Be IEMs, Channel Islands VDA-2 DAC and VHP-2 AMPRHA15% Discount on the online store using code SOCAL2017; Personalized Dacamp L1 giveawaySurf Cables15% off all orders and Special Giveaways at boothTheoretica Applied Physics 20% discount on BACCH-BM, limited supply available
  
The Source AVVisit The Source AV booth for a comprehensive list of Show Special pricing on prodcuts from: Focal, MrSpeakers, Cayin, Woo Audio, Sennhesier, Questyle, HiFiman, and Sony Signature SeriesTrinity Audio30% off via a coupon voucher to be handed out at CanJam SoCalUltimate EarsBuy a UERR and get 50% off the UE18+V-Moda10% off on REMIX BT Speaker at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth 10% off on CROSSFADE 2 WIRELESS at the show or with e-coupon to pick up at the booth REMIX speaker giveaway, visit booth for more detailsZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphones, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## Steven3445

bvng3540 said:


> Only Lola, what about the new Jh audio Bertha




I was at the JH audio lab Monday. The Bertha earpiece was massive. And it was an actual functioning earpiece. But it was strictly an April fools joke. The earpiece itself isn't modeled after anyone's ear despite the custom look to it.


----------



## longbowbbs

watagump said:


> Oh man, I don't know anything about IEM's sorry Sam.


 
 That's the truth!


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Oh man, I don't know anything about IEM's sorry Sam.


Liar!


----------



## Watagump

People are still so mean here.


----------



## Saraguie

watagump said:


> People are still so mean here.




Wada Wada where forth art thou? You been MIA.


----------



## Watagump

saraguie said:


> Wada Wada where forth art thou? You been MIA.


 
  
 I broke a nail sky diving so I have been out of commission with that injury.


----------



## Saraguie

watagump said:


> I broke a nail sky diving so I have been out of commission with that injury.




Coulda been worse


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> People are still so mean here.


 : )


----------



## makethemusic

watagump said:


> I broke a nail sky diving so I have been out of commission with that injury.


 
 Damn, thats almost like the time I got a paper cut diving with sharks...wishing you a speedy recovery, sir!


----------



## longbowbbs

makethemusic said:


> watagump said:
> 
> 
> > I broke a nail sky diving so I have been out of commission with that injury.
> ...


 
 I saw him stab himself with chopsticks....Self inflicted injuries....


----------



## Watagump

longbowbbs said:


> I saw him stab himself with chopsticks....Self inflicted injuries....


 
  
 Such BS, I used a fork when we went to dinner.


----------



## longbowbbs

watagump said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I saw him stab himself with chopsticks....Self inflicted injuries....
> ...


 
 I seem to remember drama...Hmm....I think there was blood or something....


----------



## Watagump

longbowbbs said:


> I seem to remember drama...Hmm....I think there was blood or something....


 
  
 That was urine from Franks driving, I peed myself.


----------



## geoffalter11

third_eye said:


> *Updated Show Specials *
> 
> 
> *Exhibitors**Specials*1More15% off all products expect Quad Driver64 Audio20% show special discount Tia Fourte Giveaway! Visit the 64 Audio Booth to enter the giveaway!AudioquestCome Play With Us Promotion: Follow @audioquestexperience on Facebook, share CanJam SoCal post, and visit booth to enterBlueElla $700, at show $550; Sadie $400, at show $340BluewaveVisit booth to enter into a giveaway to win GET portable wireless amplifierBrainwavz AudioGiveaway Promotion: 3x The B200 BA earphones + the Krudul duo earphone hangers (visit booth for more details) Brainwavz B150 Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $70.00 Brainwavz B200 Dual Balanced Armature Earphones + Krudul: $120.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Earpads: $30.00 Brainwavz Sheepskin Angled Earpads: $40.00Campfire AudioLyra II - $100 off; Vega - $200 off; CV5 (black or silver) - $200 offCardas Audio30% off all products (30th Anniversary A8 will be preoder)Darin Fong Audio50% discount off Out of Your Head software licenses (MSRP $149) Out of Your Head with all presets for $300 (MSRP $677) Vesper Audio custom leather pads for Koss ESP-950's for $79Echobox Audio25% off Show Special on the Traveler and Finder earphones, and pre-order ExplorerEffect Audio15% off entire line up for all Empire Ears Users 10% off for all Show Attendees 5% off for all online purchases between April 6-13 using Coupon Code: socalcanjamEmpire Ears15% off and Free Ear ImpressionsFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! Second Prize SONOROUS III First Prize: F7200Imnano30% off Siren V1 and Storm S1JDS LabsFree Shipping for CanJam SoCal attendees; valid from April 7-9KitsuneSingxer SU1 - $50 off 30% off KitsuneHiFi XLR or RCA interconnects and KTE USB and SPDIF cables HoloAudio Spring L1 Dac $1549 Show Special Visit the Kitsune/HoloAudio booth to enter into a Free GiveawayLinear Tube Audio$150 off the purchase of any MZ2 or MZ2-S if ordered wiithin a week of the show. Use coupon code SURF on www.lineartubeaudio.comLittle LabsSave a Benjamin on a MONOTOR cash special for CanJam Socal attendeesNoble AudioLimited number of complimentary Wizard Sage and Savant IEMs ($799 value) with purchase of a universal Kaiser encore or Katana Sales tax included with all purchasesPeriodic Audio10% discount on all products purchased at show and no sales tax (food for at-show purchases only) Full Periodic reference system for $999 including Periodic Be IEMs, Channel Islands VDA-2 DAC and VHP-2 AMPRHA15% Discount on the online store using code SOCAL2017; Personalized Dacamp L1 giveawaySurf Cables15% off all orders and Special Giveaways at boothTheoretica Applied Physics 20% discount on BACCH-BM, limited supply available
> ...


 
 Thanks for all the updates and offers.  Excited!


----------



## DecentLevi

Afterparty / get-together's... any thoughts?


----------



## Shure or bust

I'm sure if you aren't inside the convention area, you'll be in one of the large sitting area throughout the hotel.


----------



## Sound Eq

dam I wish I could be there to buy the atticus for a discount of 200 usd


----------



## moedawg140

jalo said:


> @Moedawg, is Friday the only time for the meet at 7:30 pm? I have not touch a paddle for at least eight years but I will be interested if this is the only time. Thanks for organizing. Do you know the parking situation? By the way do you have a USTTA rating? Just want to prepare psychologically to be killed


 
  
 For now, Friday is the only time for the meet, mainly because there is the Audeze event on Saturday.  The night is always young on Sunday, but usually that's when people go home and unwind to get ready for the start of the work-week.
  
 No worries at all, just come and have fun - it's always a great time for friends and newly-made friends at these events!  Usually the food is yummy and the drinks I've heard are pretty tasty!
  
 Regarding parking, I've parked at SPiN - The Standard's valet (for a rooftop Halloween party) a while ago, but I know you'll more than likely be paying Downtown L.A. valet prices (not the cheapest).  Two nearby parking areas I see via Google Maps are next to SPiN - The Standard that should be much less expensive are:
  
 524 South Flower Street Garage, and
 557 S. Hope St.
  
 For those that are arriving and staying at JW Marriott, you can simply walk to SPiN - The Standard.
  
 As for the rating, I haven't been officially rated, but I have a number in mind where I feel I would fall - I'll tell you on Friday when I see you!  
  
 Hope to see you and others there!


----------



## longbowbbs

watagump said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember drama...Hmm....I think there was blood or something....
> ...


 
 ROFL!! True that!


----------



## Mediahound

Will there be tickets available at the door? Also, how much is parking at the hotel?


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

hifiguy528 said:


> We have new flagship full balanced 2A3 tube headphone amplifier - WA33.


 

 Is this the same as the WA22-SE prototype I saw in July? If memory serves, I declared it "the best dynamic headphone amplifier I had heard." 
  
 I heard it with HE-6. Can't wait to try it with K1000. Will Woo have an HD800 on hand? I really can only bring two HPs and I prefer bringing the "difficult" ones.


----------



## third_eye

mediahound said:


> Will there be tickets available at the door? Also, how much is parking at the hotel?


 
  
 Yes, tickets are available at the door via cash....please note there is a $5 surcharge for door tickets. Parking is $16 at the hotel (through the front of hotel, Valet) and the rate is good until *6:30pm*. There may be cheaper parking options off site and I would recomment using parkwhiz or other parking app as there are many private lots in the area with Staples Center and the LA Convention Center in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Mediahound

third_eye said:


> Yes, tickets are available at the door via cash....please note there is a $5 surcharge for door tickets. Parking is $16 at the hotel (through the front of hotel, Valet) and the rate is good until *6:30pm*. There may be cheaper parking options off site and I would recomment using parkwhiz or other parking app as there are many private lots in the area with Staples Center and the LA Convention Center in the immediate vicinity.




Thanks


----------



## DecentLevi

Hey Ethan (@third_eye) will they be able to look us up by name / ticket number at the door for those of us who don't have a printer?


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Hey Ethan (@third_eye) will they be able to look us up by name / ticket number at the door for those of us who don't have a printer?


 
  
 Yes! Just bring some form of ID in case you don't have a printed ticket or the email confirmation on your phone.


----------



## 10068

Is there any kind of First-timer FAQs?


----------



## bflat

Have fun all!
  
 Ironically I will be in LA this weekend, but it's for an entirely different reason so no chance to stop by. Look forward to reading all the impressions!


----------



## longbowbbs

bflat said:


> Have fun all!
> 
> Ironically I will be in LA this weekend, but it's for an entirely different reason so no chance to stop by. Look forward to reading all the impressions!


 
 So close and yet so far! We'll miss you. Have a great Weekend.


----------



## Shure or bust

What are the Orpheus he-1 demo tracks that will be able to listen to ?


----------



## geoffalter11

netforce said:


> CanJam SoCal holds a special place to me, I am so glad to see we are expanding! Questyle will be attending and hope to see everyone there!


 
 So glad you are gonna be there.  Your QP1R is at the top of my list.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## rigo

So I bought 2 two day tickets, but it looks like I’ll be the only one going. I don’t want the ticket to go to waste so I’d like to donate it to a HeadFier who plans to purchase a ticket in person. First person to PM me can take it and we’ll figure out the rest.


----------



## DecentLevi

Sorry to say for anyone interested in hearing a Feliks Audio amp, their new Euforia amp won't be on display this time. Shipping was delayed from Poland and I won't receive it in time. Gotta give a big thanks to Darin Fong Audio for extending me the offer to display it at their table with Out Of Your Head Software (in case) I would have received it in time. Nevertheless Feliks Audio and their fine crafted amps will be at Can Jam London this July.


----------



## rigo

rigo said:


> So I bought 2 two day tickets, but it looks like I’ll be the only one going. I don’t want the ticket to go to waste so I’d like to donate it to a HeadFier who plans to purchase a ticket in person. First person to PM me can take it and we’ll figure out the rest.




Ticket is taken!


----------



## third_eye

rigo said:


> Ticket is taken!


 
  
 That was a really cool gesture on your part! See you tomorrow!


----------



## mrspeakers

Dear Friends,
  
 MySpeakers is 5 years old!  
  
 To celebrate, I'm pleased to announce our *SHOW SPECIAL* for CanJam: *10% off on ETHER Flow and ETHER C Flow*, and if you pay *cash no sales tax*.
  
 This deal is also available through our reseller The Source AV.
  
 We look forward to seeing you this weekend!


----------



## Zachik

mrspeakers said:


> MySpeakers is 5 years old!


 
  
 Congrats!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 See you at the show - I will stop by to say hi.


----------



## Edward777

third_eye said:


> Yes, you would be able to buy tickets at the door. And this event is perfect for newbies as well as establisthed head-fiers to bring along their non-audiophile friends. Hope to see you there!


 
 Thanks for the response!  Will definitely consider it!


----------



## Zachik

Anyone arriving at Burbank airport tomorrow morning (10am-ish) and want to share a ride to CanJam?


----------



## dgreens

if you can't get a ride, taking the bus to the metro is pretty easy.
  
 http://www.burbankbus.org/services/bob-hope-airport-shuttle
  
 take the red line to 7th street/metro then walk towards LA Live or switch to the blue line for a few stops and arrive a block away


----------



## dgreens

third_eye said:


> Yes, tickets are available at the door via cash....please note there is a $5 surcharge for door tickets. Parking is $16 at the hotel (through the front of hotel, Valet) and the rate is good until *6:30pm*. There may be cheaper parking options off site and I would recomment using parkwhiz or other parking app as there are many private lots in the area with Staples Center and the LA Convention Center in the immediate vicinity.


 
  
 the best value parking is at the 7th street and figueroa shopping complex. there is a huge 15 floor parking structure and on the weekends its $5 all day parking with validation.  try to put off validating until you leave though, i've been told once it's validated it's only valid for like 20 minutes.  the target is open till 12 am and validates


----------



## shiorisekine

Any selling board this year?


----------



## Mediahound

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Is this the same as the WA22-SE prototype I saw in July? If memory serves, I declared it "the best dynamic headphone amplifier I had heard."
> 
> I heard it with HE-6. Can't wait to try it with K1000. Will Woo have an HD800 on hand? I really can only bring two HPs and I prefer bringing the "difficult" ones.




I think it's been further tweaked and refined. Im not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Mediahound

dgreens said:


> the best value parking is at the 7th street and figueroa shopping complex. there is a huge 15 floor parking structure and on the weekends its $5 all day parking with validation.  try to put off validating until you leave though, i've been told once it's validated it's only valid for like 20 minutes.  the target is open till 12 am and validates




Who else validates for this lot? Any of the nearby eateries? It might determine where I go for lunch if so.


----------



## Watagump

mediahound said:


> Who else validates for this lot? Any of the nearby eateries? It might determine where I go for lunch if so.


 
  
  
 http://www.figat7th.com/directions-parking-2/


----------



## asquare3376

I am in Torrance. Anyone wants to hitch a ride on Saturday, let me know. Will start around 1000 hrs.


----------



## Synthax

bosiemoncrieff said:


> What's the asking price?


 

 Do not even ask  The price of new flagship should be always above the latest price of previous flagship (even so, the last most expensive headphones comes from another manufacturer)  .


----------



## Mediahound

dgreens said:


> the best value parking is at the 7th street and figueroa shopping complex. there is a huge 15 floor parking structure and on the weekends its $5 all day parking with validation.  try to put off validating until you leave though, i've been told once it's validated it's only valid for like 20 minutes.  the target is open till 12 am and validates




Looks like the max on weekends even without a validation is $8.00. Walk to the hotel is about 15 mins. This is where I'll park. I'll grab something from Starbucks on the way out and get validated. This mall also has several places that may be good for lunch such as The Melt or Five Guys burger.


----------



## upsguys88

Pretty pumped this thing is a few block from my place! my first one! So excited!


----------



## upsguys88

Quick question for a noob. Should I bring anything or just use the equipment that is there?


----------



## Watagump

upsguys88 said:


> Quick question for a noob. Should I bring anything or just use the equipment that is there?


 
  
  
 Bring anything you might feel helps your listening experience. Or just go in blind and wing it, there really are no rules.


----------



## moedawg140

mediahound said:


> Looks like the max on weekends even without a validation is $8.00. Walk to the hotel is about 15 mins. This is where I'll park. I'll grab something from Starbucks on the way out and get validated. This mall also has several places that may be good for lunch such as The Melt or Five Guys burger.




Parked at a lot near SPiN - The Standard yesterday for $4. Looks like it's the same price all day today as well. It's about a 15 min walk to CanJam.


----------



## moedawg140

Are you going to attend CanJam today or tomorrow, Watagump?


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Are you going to attend CanJam today or tomorrow, @Watagump?


 
  
 I still cant decide. I talked to Ethan about volunteering, but he only had the later slots open. I have a UFC card tonight I want to watch, so I just cant decide if I want to drive all the way up there, go through parking, walking etc. Part of coming would be to go do things after the show, but then I would miss the fights, never been so unsure about something, heh.


----------



## Mediahound

moedawg140 said:


> Parked at a lot near SPiN - The Standard yesterday for $4. Looks like it's the same price all day today as well. It's about a 15 min walk to CanJam.




Do you know the address of that lot?


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I still cant decide. I talked to Ethan about volunteering, but he only had the later slots open. I have a UFC card tonight I want to watch, so I just cant decide if I want to drive all the way up there, go through parking, walking etc. Part of coming would be to go do things after the show, but then I would miss the fights, never been so unsure about something, heh.




Bro - come to the event, only $25 for both days (much better than $20 for one day!) I agree, Downtown L.A.'s parking can be a hassle, but if you park a few blocks from CanJam, it's not very expensive (I wouldn't advise parking in the lot I'll be parked in because it may be even more of a hassle for ya). 

Regarding the UFC, trust me, I want to see it too, especially since I've competed in an Olympic qualifier with Cormier back in the day. SPiN was actually showing UFC fights on their projector, and I'm sure it will be on either at the hotel, or very close to the hotel. You come, we will find a place where the card is showing!


----------



## moedawg140

mediahound said:


> Do you know the address of that lot?




PM sent.


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Bro - come to the event, only $25 for both days (much better than $20 for one day!) I agree, Downtown L.A.'s parking can be a hassle, but if you park a few blocks from CanJam, it's not very expensive (I wouldn't advise parking in the lot I'll be parked in because it may be even more of a hassle for ya).
> 
> Regarding the UFC, trust me, I want to see it too, especially since I've competed in an Olympic qualifier with Cormier back in the day. SPiN was actually showing UFC fights on their projector, and I'm sure it will be on either at the hotel, or very close to the hotel. You come, we will find a place where the card is showing!


 
  
  
 I have been researching parking for days, the Target one looks good, but you telling me about watching the fights, thats evil, now I want to come.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I have been researching parking for days, the Target one looks good, but you telling me about watching the fights, thats evil, now I want to come.




Days...nooo.......use parkwiz! Thanks for the rec, third_eye! I mean, what can you _not_ do? :normal_smile :

Yes, watch the fights out here, it will be legit, I'm sure. 

See you soon!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Days...nooo.......use parkwiz! Thanks for the rec, @third_eye! I mean, what can you _not_ do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have been using parkwhiz, I see a place for $9.90 off of grand.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I have been using parkwhiz, I see a place for $9.90 off of grand.




Not bad for all day and if that particular lot is monitored by cameras. I usually spend more than that at lots near the Third Street Promenade in Santa Monica.


----------



## Watagump

Its attended as least. Anyhow, I booked it.
  
 https://www.parkwhiz.com/p/los-angeles-parking/820-s-grand-ave


----------



## DecentLevi

Don't know why visitors bother driving there if they can just take a bus from where they're staying, keep their parking space and not mess with extra directions / parking charges


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Its attended as least. Anyhow, I booked it.
> 
> https://www.parkwhiz.com/p/los-angeles-parking/820-s-grand-ave




Attended works! 


[rule]

Let me know if anyone wants me to bring anything in my profile to CanJam (I'll be leaving my residence soon), because for now I'm only bringing a few items to compare different DACs/Amps/DAPs, etcetera.


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> Don't know why visitors bother driving there if they can just take a bus from where they're staying, keep their parking space and not mess with extra directions / parking charges




Personally, I took the Metro (L.A. area) bus for years and I never want to take it again. 

Plus, I'll be using my little stand-up electric scooter from wherever I park so it won't be an issue at all to get from the structure to CanJam. :normal_smile :


----------



## Watagump

I actually even looked into taking the train up, just for that experience, then riding my bike to the hotel. I can still bring my bike since I am driving my work truck. But 99% sure I am just going to hoof it.


----------



## Mediahound

The parkwhiz app seems great. My first time using it. Just look for the cheapest spot at a distance you're willing to walk and you can reserve your space via the app for a discounted price.


----------



## FraterOiram

Here we go gang!


----------



## Watagump

Now I want my badge.


----------



## MozartMan1201

Too bad Cavalli Audio won't be there.  I won their 'Liquid Carbon' in a raffle last summer; they promised to ship it then went AWOL on me.


----------



## moedawg140

ParkWiz is all sorts of awesome. :normal_smile :


----------



## Kamakahah

Last minute free ticket if anyone is interested. Just shoot me a pm with email so I can forward it to you.

Ticket has been given.


----------



## beauxrichards

Hey Everyone have a terrific CanJam! 
  
Join our mailing list to learn more about the UE Reference Remastered!


----------



## Audio Addict

mozartman1201 said:


> Too bad Cavalli Audio won't be there.  I won their 'Liquid Carbon' in a raffle last summer; they promised to ship it then went AWOL on me.




I think they will be in @TheSourceAV booth.


----------



## jude

Make sure not to miss the headphone measurement seminar _"Introduction To Headphone Test"_ with Chris Gill of Audio Precision.
  
​  
 The first one is on Saturday, April 8, from 2:00 p.m. - 3:00 p.m., and then again on Sunday, April 9, from 11:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
  
 Both sessions are located in the Atrium II Demo Suite at CanJam SoCal 2017.


----------



## Makiah S

jude said:


> Make sure not to miss the headphone measurement seminar _"Introduction To Headphone Test"_ with Chris Gill of Audio Precision.
> 
> ​
> The first one is on Saturday, April 8, from 2:00 p.m. - 3:00 p.m., and then again on Sunday, April 9, from 11:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
> ...


 
 That's awesome! Looking forward to seeing more about this from the attendee's!!!


----------



## Mediahound

Hey all, don't miss the Little Labs headphone amp. It's worth a listen. I had never heard of them before. I was really impressed with his signal philosophy after chatting with him: http://littlelabs.com/peppertes.pdf


----------



## drbobbybones

Make sure to check out the Woo Audio WA33 and the Smyth Realizer if you get a chance. Both were "Best of Show" for me.


----------



## upsguys88

As a first timer, this is so fun to hear all the best stuff!!! Geeked


----------



## Povell42

Great day at CanJam. I preordered the Mr. Speaker Aeon. I actually liked it better then the Ether C flow and it's only $699!!


----------



## upsguys88

povell42 said:


> Great day at CanJam. I preordered the Mr. Speaker Aeon. I actually liked it better then the Ether C flow and it's only $699!!




I too was in awe of the aeon!!


----------



## Mizukage

Had a great time at Canjam! HE-1 was the highlight of the day for me.


----------



## Mediahound

A quick walk through video I shot today:


----------



## Watagump

I am in the video, get ready for it to go viral.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Where is the impressions thread?


----------



## Watagump

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Where is the impressions thread?


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/843727/canjam-socal-2017-impressions-thread


----------



## DrunkSaru

mediahound said:


> A quick walk through video I shot today:


 
 Ha, what do you know, I'm in the video too.. the back of my head anyway.


----------



## Povell42

mediahound said:


> A quick walk through video I shot today:




Haha, there is a really handsome dude in this at 6:49 timecode listening to the HD800s


----------



## DecentLevi

EDITED and moved here


----------



## Watagump

Joe, lock this up, there is an impressions thread folks.


----------



## Mediahound

The Monotor really seems to be a hidden gem. Jonathan Little knows his stuff. Ask to see the power supply, it's as big as the amp  Has some major power capacitors in it.


----------



## joe

All of the impressions are being posted in *this thread* here!


----------



## drbobbybones

How do I get my CanJam LA 2017 medal next to my profile pic?  I promise I was there--I was even featured on the front page of Head-Fi for my impressions


----------



## joe

You're all set!


----------

